# Sibe Crew



## Sibe

Instead of having a million photo threads, I'll be posting here. We just got a new camera so have been taking way too many pictures! After 6 years in San Diego, my husband is getting out of the Navy and we've moved back to Colorado. Currently doing that thing where we're married, jobless, homeless, and living in my parents' basement for a few months.

The crew:
Denali- Siberian Husky, white, born Feb 16th, 2010
Kaytu- Siberian Husky, red, born Feb 2010
Amaze-Bobb, the 2-legged toy poodle, born 2005? Adopted June 29th, 2015! Check out his facebook page (oh no I'm THAT person) *www.facebook.com/amazebobb*

Appearances by:
Zebulon- Cat, male, born ~May 2008
Everest- Cat, male, born ~May 2008

Camera: Nikon D710
Editing: Adobe Lightroom


----------



## Sibe

Kaytu









Denali


















I'M GONNA EAT YOUR FACE




































Everest









Zebulon


----------



## Sibe

She has a thing for ears.


----------



## Sibe

Last post for now 



















Heading up toward Devil's Head


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons

You really take fantastic pictures of not only your dogs but the scenery/wildlife as well. And as always your dogs are cool and cute looking (your cats are cute too)!


----------



## Sandakat

What a fabulous set of pictures!


----------



## Sibe

Thanks! I'm starting to get the hang of the camera. Every time I turn the camera on I have to ask my husband what the numbers mean, and how to adjust them, and what adjusting them even does. So complicated.


----------



## PatriciafromCO

love your crew gorgeous pictures.. yes it's all backwards, that bigger is smaller and smaller is bigger on the camera lol ... messes with you head... they came out nice


----------



## luv mi pets

thanks for sharing the beautiful scenery with us


----------



## Sibe

End of the Devil's Head hike.









View from the top. Kaytu ran up the stairs (photo from google) absolutely no problem. Nali made it like 90% of the way, then her legs starting shaking, she was whining, and next platform she pancaked flat down and refused to move. Absolutely terrified. I was ahead with Kaytu, so I went back and switched dogs with husband so he could stay at the top a bit while I took Nali back down.


















Being silly, there are like 8 photos like this









And one like this


----------



## Darsithis

Such gorgeous dogs here, especially Denali.


----------



## Sibe

Nephews came over today, they are 2 and 5. My younger brother's kids. We went to the park.

Here is the 5 yr old "walking" Denali.









Saw a squirrel on the way









Racing Nali down the slide


















2 yr old asked me to carry him the last ~100 ft before we got home.









Kaytu got green feet running in the freshly mowed grass today









Nali had goat for the first time! I picked up 50+ lbs for free. Wahooo!!! Mostly I wanted to work on my low-light camera skills. I think I did pretty ok!


----------



## Sibe

Husband and I went to the Ren Fest today, opening day! He had _never_ been to one, which is almost as bad as the lady at the Kroger store I got the tickets from ($3 off ticket price at Kroger) who had never even heard of it- despite there being promotional materials all over in front of her. No dogs allowed, except service dogs. Saw a couple fantastic, focused, calm dogs, and a couple that were either fake service dogs or the owners had absolutely no idea what they were doing. Lady with like a freakin CAO or something as her "medical alert dog" is what the vest said. Dog was overheated, kept twitching its lips at people, she was trying to force it to lie down on a downward slope, kept yanking the poor dog's tail, let it push into a family's space and the ~6 yr old girl was so scared of the dog. With the body language I wasn't about to get near either. Couple drunk guys were all over the dog petting it, lady didn't care. Whaaaat. Anyway, Ren Fest itself was outstanding. So much fun!!!!!!

This band was great, and really funny.









Washing Well Wenches


















King and Queen


















Poor elephants ears were so ripped up 









So, a squire throws up one ring and the knight who gets it, wins. They BOTH got it.


















Brawlin'


----------



## Slartibartfast

I haven't been to one of those since I was a kid, but it's funny you mention it because my neighbor, who I dog sit for all of the time, is going to be acting in one of the local fairs and they are going to incorporate her dog into the show. She is playing the town mayor's wife. Her dog is a beautiful Rhodesian Ridgeback. I am not sure how, but she said its mostly improv so they will figure it out. I don't think she has any scripted lines.


----------



## Sibe

They're so much fun, and the acts are definitely not kid-friendly here. Though most lines are subtle enough that I'm sure most kids don't get it, it's a lot of sexual innuendo. The Wenches act, there was like an 8 yr old in the front row and when the wenches started thrusting into the air he looked behind him to his dad with this "oh my gosh!" excited-i can't believe it face.


----------



## luv mi pets

You are having way too much fun in Colorado! The best thing of all is you are sharing it with us thanks.


----------



## mudypony

Wow! Lovely photos and pups!

I especially love this picture, so cute!


Sibe said:


>


----------



## Sibe

I wasn't kidding about the "way too many pictures" thing. Went to the dog park yesterday, the huge amazing one. Both dogs were fantastic on recalls! It's completely fenced in, but being so huge gives me a real chance to work Kaytu offleash.









Prancing


















I make sure to reward random check ins as well, and whenever I give a treat I make sure no other dog is paying attention as I'd hate to cause a fight. I keep treats tucked away and any dog sniffing around my pocket (which happens on occasion) I show empty hands and then turn away. Very careful and have never had an issue, but there is a reason most dog parks have a "no food or treats" rule.









Dirty bellytums. Bonus Kaytu derp.


















Golden puppy friend


















Boing splash boing splash boing splash...









GSD and EBT friends


----------



## Sibe

Made of springs.









The glamour shot









The "DANGIT NALI!" shot


----------



## sydneynicole

Such fantastic pictures, I'm glad I'm not the only one who can take the dogs out and end up with like 800 pictures. Makes me want to get a nicer camera too! Lovely dogs.


----------



## Sibe

sydneynicole said:


> Such fantastic pictures, I'm glad I'm not the only one who can take the dogs out and end up with like 800 pictures. Makes me want to get a nicer camera too! Lovely dogs.


 The burst mode doesn't help, instead of *click* it's like *clickclickclickclickclick* and you end up with WAY more photos than you realize you're taking. But you get great action shots and moments that you otherwise never would have! Check out the Sony cameras coming out soon.


----------



## Fraido

Oh your dogs are georgous!


----------



## JazzyTheSiberian

> The "DANGIT NALI!" shot


Denali's face is priceless.

Great photography all around! I really love the lighting in some of these photos.


----------



## Slartibartfast

Great pictures. You should see the dog parks near me. They are nothing like that park. Its part of the price we pay for living in a city.


----------



## luv mi pets

This is becoming one of my go to threads to check for updates. such great photos. love to check them out


----------



## Sibe

That park is exceptional.
"A 25 acre portion of natural area in Bear Creek Regional Park was designated for people to exercise their dog off-leash while under voice command. The area is separated from the rest of the park to avoid conflicts with other park users. There is a ¾ mile loop trail and ⅓ mile of access to Bear Creek where dogs can play in the cool water. Approximately ½ of the park is fenced to help reduce user conflicts within the park. Since it’s inception in 1996, the area has grown in popularity. The 30 car parking lot which serves the area is full much of the time with an average daily usage of 80-100 people and 150-200 dogs. A recently-formed volunteer group has adopted the Dog Park to assist El Paso County Parks with maintenance, communications, and donations. LOOP (Lovers of Off-Leash Parks) has solicited pick-up bag donations, built bag dispensers, and organized volunteer clean-up days. A lot of passion surrounds the Dog Park."


"The Bear Creek Dog Park was established in 1997 at the request of citizens who wanted a safe place to let their dogs off-leash. It is now the most heavily used facility in the County’s park system with 90,000 visitors bringing their dogs to the park every year. Users and supporters of the Bear Creek Dog Park contribute thousands of volunteer hours and donations each year to help maintain the nearly ¾ mile long primary trail which loops through the 25-acre site as well as several other shorter social trails which provide a variety of terrain. The dog park saw renovations to the facilities in 2012 including a dog drinking fountain and dog washing area."


Honestly the only majorly scary issue that is reported is that people try to STEAL dogs from here. Posted 2 days ago on the park's FB page:
"Dog Owners Be aware While visiting the dog park today, my female golden retriever was almost taken from me. She was running around playing as dogs do and I lost track of her. I thought she was down in the creeks, so I kept walking near the edge of the water. I headed to the front gates in desperation and asked a girl who also had a golden if she had seen any other goldens. She said she saw a golden in the parking lot. I ran to the parking lot and I found my dog Ivy standing with a young male and female (approximately in their 20's with some children. They had no dog! They claimed that some lady had given them my dog and were about ready to call me. Ivy was glad to see me and jumped to give me a hug. I turned to walk back towards the entrance and the young female yelled to a woman passing by in a run down SUV "we found the owner". The lady acted happy for me. I stopped and looked in her car and she had crates folded up in the back with several children and 1 pit pull. My friend recommended I get their license plate numbers, so I did and called them out to my friend. In the mean time they started yelling obscenities at me. The things that make this situation scary is; 1)Why did they remove Ivy from the dog park, she would have found me. 2)The young couple had no dog. The young man acted like a deer in headlights when I approached them. 3) Were they just standing their waiting for the lady with the crate. 4) They had put an old leash on Ivy 5) Why didn't they call me Ivy had a tag on? 6) Ivy is a 3 y/o spayed dog. Well breed. Were they just going to try to breed her and once unsuccessful, kill her, abandon her, I shudder at the thoughts. The license plate for the flat bed pick up was [XXXXXXXX removed info]. Please keep your pets in full view."


----------



## Sibe

On Friday I took Denali on a walk with the local pit bull group. Other breeds welcome, but it's mostly pittie types. There was also an old Boston Terrier, and a border collie mix.

NOT MY PICS. My card is being stupid and I may have lost all the pics I took (I used my old Canon, not the new Nikon, the Nikon is fantastic no issues).

Happy girl who had to tell everybody all about everything



























Avalanche, Nali loved him but he's recovering from TPLO surgery and his elbow dysplasia in both elbows so we couldn't let them play much at all.









Nali meeting the wonderful woman who organized this month's walk









Drooooooool. 


















Border collie X


----------



## Sibe

We're on the far right, just look for the fluffy thing.


----------



## Sibe

We adopted Bobb yesterday! (His story here)


I was trying to get pictures up hours ago but the internet was being reaaaaaally slow. It's behaving right now, so here we go!










Smug little face.


























(Before there are any assumptions, I'm crouching down behind the fence and holding him, he's perfectly safe and supported.)




























HELP, THE CAT IS SMELLING ME! Such a weird cat, he's really a dog trapped in a cat's body.









I bought him a shirt today. On sale for $3. I just had to!









Facebook page will launch tomorrow, I'll post the link when it's ready 
*www.facebook.com/amazebobb*


----------



## Sibe

Check out Bobb's page for some videos! I posted 3 today. Getting food from a tennis ball, running and being silly, and learning sit & down.
www.facebook.com/amazebobb



















EARS









That moment where you're resigned to the fact that you can't move a muscle because it would disrupt the mindblowing adorableness.









I've been struggling with grooming him, other than brushing he wouldn't let me do anything. Mostly, his feet, nails, and face desperately need trims. His fur is _just_ long enough that it's starting to get matted (I've found two tiny ones). Been working extremely hard on counter-conditioning and desensitizing, as well as creating what we trainers call a "conditioned emotional response" so even the sight of things like the dremel and fur clippers make him happy. Today I was able to hold his front foot, pressing the pads and holding each toe, isolating each nail, for the first time. We also worked on having him settle upsidedown to paw target the dremel which is kinda two things at once but he's already very comfortable laying on his back. I hope to get him in to a groomer this week, a groomer who will let me help by Pez-dispensering treats into his mouth to make such a stressful thing as least stressful as possible. I'd wait for the training if I could, but he's *got* to get his feet and face taken care of so while we're at it we'll give his an all over haircut.










My husband has the camera right now with tons of pics from our 4th of July weekend vacation to the mountains, so much more to come of all the dogs. Husband took a detour to visit my brother on the way back, to go flying as my brother is getting his pilot's license.


----------



## jade5280

Oh my gosh, Bob is the cutest!


----------



## Sibe

TL;DR: Able to use scissors and Dremel a tiny bit now! And comb his legs!

SO PROUD OF BOBB!!!!!!!!!!! After 10 years of no grooming he was understandably frightened and stressed about having his nails done- he was also uncomfortable with being combed in some spots, and of the clippers and shears. Only a week ago, when a Dremel (turned off) touched his nails he would scream, cry, and bite frantically. I've been working on grooming with him every single night, and general handling and touching him all throughout the day when holding and petting him. Tonight we started with the shears, I'd stick the comb into the fur on his front leg (which only a week ago I couldn't hold his leg at all without the screaming and biting, let alone comb it- I just got to combing it last night) and cut the fur off the top. This made sure that should he get nervous and jerk his leg, I wouldn't cut him with the scissors. We got most of the top of his front leg done, which looks a little funny for now but it'll get better each day.

Then we moved on to the Dremel. We've been working on an upsidedown settle, which he's naturally good at. I sit on the floor with him supported between my knees, while he's upsidedown. This is a great position for doing nails because I can see his nails very well, he's not having to balance, and I can also see his face to make sure I'm not scaring or stressing him. I touched a Dremel to his back nails just now with it turned on!!!! Here was moments before trying with it on, I was holding my phone in one hand but what we'd been doing is I'd hold his foot while scraping a nail with the dremel turned off, then immediate treat (it was a few baby steps to even get to this point you see in the video: holding foot, bringing Dremel near, single light scrape, working up to multiple harder scrapes). For his front leg we're working on a paw target, meaning teaching him to extend his foot and place it on the end of the Dremel. Only one week ago he was baring teeth, snarling, and freaking out when the Dremel (off) touched his feet, and now he's offering to put his own foot on it. 

Bobb gets lots of treats and praise, breaks when he asks or needs it, and interruptions of scratches and belly rubs to make sure this training stays fun and as least stressful as possible. GOOD BOY, BOBB!!!

VIDEO: https://www.facebook.com/amazebobb/videos/vb.924990094205737/928520220519391/

Oh and something I'll add here and not post on his FB page, I also was able to hold a warm wet washcloth to his butt today and loosen up and pick out (yep, with my fingernails) two big pieces of poop that had been stuck in his fur that he previously wouldn't let me near. Yay!


----------



## Sibe

Beds everywhere but the best place to lay is on my pile of dirty laundry.


----------



## Sandakat

The pile of dirty laundry is the best! Well, there might be one thing that's better... the pile of CLEAN laundry.


----------



## Sibe

The dogs. Girls are well trained in the art of patience... Kaytu got to clean Bobb's plate and Nali got to clean the cat plates.









Wonderful surprise from over on poodle forums, a user there painted Bobb!!! I love it so much. The painting will be entered in art shows around Houston for the rest of the year. At that point she's sending me the painting- I may have it sent to Carla. Artist is Marcie O'Neall, [email protected]
Here is the original.


----------



## Sibe

From the 4th


----------



## Sibe

Denali had to get a bath today, so she got to play with the hose first.

















































































Zebulon begging for belly rubs, so he can scratch his back on the concrete and get belly scratches at the same time.


----------



## North&South

I am really enjoying Bob's Facebook page. Bless you for what you've done for him, it's just remarkable! I've passed the link on to some family members who I also know will enjoy it. ((hugs)) to you! 

Your Siberian Huskies are just gorgeous, too. Bob couldn't ask for a better pair of siblings.


----------



## Sibe

Just doing what I can  He amazes me every day.


----------



## Sibe

Denali is on vacation with my husband, staying at his parents' house while they go out of town for the weekend.

Today was Bobb's prosthetic consultation day! See post with pics of casting his front nub, www.facebook.com/amazebobb/posts/933569283347818

We should hear results Monday, to know if the team thinks he's a good candidate.


----------



## Sibe

Denali and husband are having a great time!

Western Colorado is oddly green. It's strange to have so much rain here.









Hiking


















Little derpy!









Mountain cows









She sat still for 1.6 seconds.









Sunset


















Milky Way (have I mentioned how much I love our new camera?!)


----------



## Slartibartfast

Awesome pictures and Colorado is very beautiful. Great pic of the Milky Way too. I love star gazing and astronomy is a minor hobby of mine, but living in NYC I haven't seen any stars in a long time. I absolutely love NYC and don't want to live anywhere else, but I really miss the stars.


----------



## Sibe

Still no word on prosthetic, I thought I'd hear Monday. I called and left a message today.

Bobb went to Garden of the Gods with one of my my best friends and I.

He was Lion King'd









He sat on rocks









He hopped









His ears flew open in the wind and made my friend die of the cuteness









He was a little derpy



























A few from when we got home









One of my favorite pics so far, it shows his entire body so well and the look on his face is perfect.


----------



## Sibe

Kaytu! I am so in need of a haircut.






















































Some craziness in Lightroom happened.


----------



## mandasannie

You take such amazing photos!


----------



## jade5280

Awesome pictures! The Colorado scenery is absolutely stunning. I love the painting of Bob! What kind of camera did you get?


----------



## Sibe

jade5280 said:


> Awesome pictures! The Colorado scenery is absolutely stunning. I love the painting of Bob! What kind of camera did you get?


 It's a Nikon D750. I'm slowly getting better at using it, it's a huge step from a point and shoot.

I took Denali lure coursing today for the first time! She was outstanding, a natural, and so excited you could hear her whining and shrieking with excitement every breath from across the field. She's going to do the CAT test (whatever that is.. lol) in mid September. Photos of her will come from the photographer, but I did get some pretty shots of some other dogs!




































Shiba, did great! There was also a Chinese Crested who was very fast, and a Sammy(?) who didn't get it at all, and a couple Dals who did great and were very excited.


















Moment of release









Some "can't catch me now!" fun after the run









ETA
Photo of the cirneco from last year, since I didn't take any myself today. She is GORGEOUS. Breed is Cirneco dell'Etna. It's a Sicilian breed that just became AKC recognized this year. They're a sighthound, and the size of a whippet.


----------



## Sibe

TL;DR No prosthetic for Bobb. Probably will do some physical therapy anyway.


We heard back from the prosthetics team yesterday. The team is very reluctant to move forward with a prosthetic on Amaze-Bobb's front nub and gave a 25% chance of it actually working for him. The team, and my husband and I, do not believe that is a high enough chance to have a prosthetic made and to put Bobb through the process of teaching him to try to use it. There are many factors leading to the team's decision and I completely trust their thorough assessment. He is such a tiny dog and his bones are very small. A major block is that there simply is not enough leg for a prosthetic to attach to well. Another block is that the bones in his leg are also curved quite a bit so there are serious doubts about making a prosthetic that would be comfortable for him and fully functional that he would want to use. We don't want a prosthetic to be uncomfortable or painful for him.


Bobb has been on 2 legs for years as it was a slow amputation from his fur cutting off circulation that ultimately caused the amputations. There are very few things he struggles with and, though having his front nub usable again would be great, he is not suffering. He is not in pain. He is happy, alert, playful, and sweet. We will continue to do everything we reasonably can for him to give him the best years of his life.


After hearing the news yesterday we clipped the fur on his front nub today. It was so shaggy and long! Dr. Dusty of OrthoPets had told us to leave it as fur acts similarly to a sock in a prosthetic, but since we're not traveling that road he won't need a furry sock. Bobb is doing so great with grooming at home that we will soon schedule another visit to the professional groomer.











We will be looking into physical therapy specifically to keep his back strong and straight, and anything else we can be working on.


----------



## Sibe

We've been working on fuzz removal.

Bobb let me use the clippers on his rump and he looked like a buffalo for a day.









Buffabob









I used conditioning spray on the girls and WOW I wish I knew about this stuff before! Brand I used is Stazko.










Bobb had his followup today for his nails. The groomer wasn't too busy when we went so they cleaned up his face, under his ears, top knot is now a mohawk, and did more on his body. All covered under the "free nail trim" so I had them charge me for the nails and left a good tip. Seriously love this place. They also let me help during the process, he was blindfolded when having most of his face done so I had the cover on him, and during body clipping he got to lick peanut butter off my fingers. They told me to bring him in any time this week to finish. He was DONE after all that and still needs his chest, neck, and belly done, and clean up his legs a bit too. SO PROUD OF HIM!!! The groomer noted how much better he was today too 

I really love how the mohawk makes his ears look even bigger.


















Finally got the fuzz under his ears taken care of.


----------



## Sibe

Photo dump! Took the girls to the dog park today.

Ready? Go



























Glowing









Snorkeling



























Wolfdog! He is only 5 months old. This is why I laugh when people ask if my girls are wolves. Tarzan here has GIANT feet, yellow eyes, and rounded ears for starters. Given that Nali is 40-45lbs, he's probably around 60 or so. At 5 months old.


















Kaytu


----------



## Sibe

Weeds. Pretty flower weeds.









Hoverdog


----------



## Sibe

Kayturoo!









Look at that tail.









Hmm, I wonder where my dogs could be.





































Back to the creek to cool down









Creek is always busy, so we never stay long.


















Fin.


----------



## Kingfisher

What a cool park!! Where is that? 

I have no idea how you keep your dogs so fluffy and clean. And I've never,not once believed any "wolfdog" pictures on the Internet, but holy crap, that sure is one. Beautiful, but I think I'd be afraid of finding him asleep in my bed. 

Beautiful pictures, as usual!


----------



## Sibe

Kingfisher said:


> What a cool park!! Where is that?
> 
> I have no idea how you keep your dogs so fluffy and clean. And I've never,not once believed any "wolfdog" pictures on the Internet, but holy crap, that sure is one. Beautiful, but I think I'd be afraid of finding him asleep in my bed.
> 
> Beautiful pictures, as usual!


 Bear Creek park, in Colorado Springs, CO. How? They live inside and are bathed as needed. I nearly washed Denali after today but hosing off her belly was good enough.

I never believe it either, when I saw this guy I was like "ohmygosh no way!" No denying it.


----------



## Sandakat

Wonderful pictures


----------



## jade5280

Bob is awesome! Love his little Mohawk.


----------



## Kingfisher

Hmm, I'll be down in the Springs next week, maybe I need to stop by...


----------



## Sibe

I posted Bobb's story on Reddit. It hit the front page and got over 580,000 views! I then started to have people for websites contacting me, wanting to share his story.

I put together this submission to Bored Panda which they edited and cleaned up very nicely!
http://www.boredpanda.com/two-legged-rescued-dog-amaze-bobb/

David Andersen in DENMARK put together a great article too.
http://www.mx.dk/nyheder/global/story/24694268#

Rough translation, if the part about gnawing his leg was translated correctly I've asked him to change/remove it as it's not correct.


> INCREDIBLE PHOTOS! How was small Bobb nursed back to life
> 
> The dog Bobb had been neglected for 10 years, but we managed to save him and give him a good life. See the cute pictures here.
> 
> The little dog Bobb was owned by a homeless in California for over 10 years, and throughout that period, he never cared for properly.
> 
> As animal rights organization Synergy in San Diego saved him, it was not only the coat, which was absolutely the ropes. Bobbs teeth had rotted away, and two of his legs were so damaged that they had to be amputated.
> 
> Everything indicates that poodle dog Bobb even had gnawed his leg broken in a desperate attempt to care for themselves.
> 
> Warning: This image demonstrates how badly mauled Bobb was when authorities confiscated him. But it is a very shocking and depressing picture!
> 
> A total of two legs and four teeth survived along with Bobbs will to live, which was not so easy to find at first, but as you can see in the gallery of the article, so it came back in style.
> 
> Bobb has left San Diego because he has been adopted by an animal happy family, and according to Synergy, he has it well.
> 
> This gallery above is made with the permission of the good people of Synergy, who every day are struggling to make life better for animals.
> 
> Check them out here, where you can also donate money to a good cause, if you are the type who have a surplus in the private economy to the sort: www.animalsynergy.org.
> 
> You can also give both Bobb and Synergy a like on Facebook so you can continue to follow them.


Currently an article in the works that will be up in the UK!


----------



## jade5280

Omg! That's so awesome! The article almost made me cry, but I'm at work and had to hold back


----------



## Sibe

Bobb in Thailand!
http://www.kratoo.in/read/4449459

Bobb in Poland!
http://www.tvn24.pl/pies-ktory-blakal-sie-dziesiec-lat-po-ulicach-dostal-nowy-dom,566155,s.html


----------



## Sibe

Bobb has gone clickbait! I had nothing to do with this article, someone on a poodle forum linked it to me  Title says "When They Chopped Off His Matted Fur, They Discovered THIS... My Heart Is BROKEN!"
http://bobb.littlethings.com/amaze-bobb-matted-fur-two-legs-rescue/

New Belgium beer and film festival tonight. They all did great!!! Lots of new friends who loved them all. The beer was great. Dogs got some pulled pork sandwich and popcorn.


----------



## Sibe

This face. *Sigh* he's so f'n cute.









Car ride today up to visit my best friend for dinner









We took the scenic route back and husband had a mission of finding a horse to get pictures of in the evening light. I would call this a success.










Other random recent pics:
There are 3 animals in this photo. Superb camo, guys. Bravo.









The short lived teal hawk



























At the beer and film festival. The girls didn't understand why we couldn't give them beer in public.


















Magnets I got from the big event I volunteered at today. I was volunteering at the pit bull advocacy group, because you don't need to own pits to love 'em. I laughed when they asked me if I wanted to volunteer. I was like "Sure, if you don't mind someone who doesn't own pit bulls and never plans to." But it actually worked great as I was able to educate and spread good stuff about pitties and invited a ton of people who don't own pits to come to our monthly walk.


----------



## Eenypup

Late to the party I think, but sooo awesome that Bobb was featured in a viral clickbait article  Also love that Beer sign pic and LOVE the teal faux hawk!


----------



## Sibe

Bobb is all over the internet, and his page has over 3,000 "likes" which just blows my mind!

Took Bobb to the dog park for the first time. DON'T PANIC (<-- large, friendly letters). It's a huge 10 acre park, we went during the early afternoon so there weren't many people, he was wrapped to me the entire time, and no dogs showed any interest in him at all because he's quite boring to other dogs just being wrapped up not doing anything. He loved watching the other dogs.


















My good friend is a artist/cartoonist and made a cover photo for his facebook.









Derps









Nommable new toy for the Bobblet. It's a Mammoth Flossy Chew, Cloth. Softer than the regular rope material.


















Kaytu started her mushing season this morning, did a bit over 4 miles. Orange stain from the dirt on all feet!









Post-mush happy face!









Everyone is doing great


----------



## Sibe

I entered Bobb in The Honest Kitchen's calendar contest, voting is just once not daily. Would appreciate you taking the time to vote for him.
http://honestpetcalendar.com/vote/20e77e00c8ee82d11b03ad78e5547f3e

I CAN'T EVEN. Too much cute to handle. I can't. He loves his new bed.


----------



## jade5280

Sibe said:


> We took the scenic route back and husband had a mission of finding a horse to get pictures of in the evening light. I would call this a success.


This picture is AMAZING!


----------



## jade5280

Sibe said:


>


Awww! Too cute. I'm so happy that Bobb found you guys <3 VOTED!!!


----------



## Sibe

[No dogs pics.] I went with my parents and 5 yr old nephew (my brother's son) to Bishop Castle. Some hippies built a castle in Colorado.


















Creepy woodworking room









Nephew went halfway up the super steep stairs with super narrow steps 3 times, and each time turned and went back down. He's scared of heights, so he stayed with my mom down at the bottom.









At the top a band, Mesozoic Mafia, was playing pretty hippie folk music. Dad bought a CD. The CD is rapping about dinosaurs. Not disappointed, but not what we expected and thought we were getting.



























Guy eating fire. I got his email address and sent him a bunch of pics.









Chipmunk.


----------



## missc89

That is so cool!!


----------



## TGKvr

I love the mountain names theme!


----------



## Sibe

Confession: I'm a night owl and hate mornings. One perk of being self employed as a dog trainer is that I can set my own hours. Typically I wake up around 10-10:30am and I go to bed around 2-3am. I want you to appreciate how much I love my dogs. We got up at 5:30am to begin the mushing season, and I'll be doing this 2-3x a week for now. Many thanks to husband, who also got up stupid early with me to take some stunning photos of us.

Coming down from the parking lot before sunrise.


















First stop for "Stop here, the light is great!" Yes husband, thank you. This pic is cropped, Link to full version









I'm pleased with my new pink jacket. Very high visibility. Plus blue backpack with sharks on it.






















































(1/2)


----------



## Sibe

(2/2)










Beautiful "on by" from them here. Normally this would *never* happen, this is the first time I've on by'd an offleash dog. We had already passed them a couple times, the owner held him each time and he was super chill, not staring or obsessive. So as we came up for our final pass I gave an "on by" to the girls and they went by without a second thought. There were quite a few offleash dogs, usually I slow/stop and will even dismount if the owner is too far behind and the dog is approaching us so I can body block and grab collar of the loose dog. Honestly I don't really mind, I figure what I'm doing is fairly unique on a public trail.









Train coming by, the noise made Nali a little worried so she slowed a bit, but she was great at pushing through.


















"Hi daddy!"


----------



## luv mi pets

So cool Sibe! I really like your photos and love looking at them. Tell your hubby thanks for getting up stupid early for these great shots.


----------



## mudypony

Wow, amazing pictures! Your dogs are so pretty!


----------



## Sandakat

Love the pics. Thanks to your husband for waking up early. Good Boy!


----------



## luv mi pets

Did you clicker train your husband? My hubby would never wake up that early on a day off.


----------



## Sibe

luv mi pets said:


> Did you clicker train your husband? My hubby would never wake up that early on a day off.


 We've both basically been on vacation since the beginning of May. Not working. Living in my parents' basement 
(To explain a bit, he was in the Navy for over 8 years, just got out, he's had some interviews and I've been reworking my training business. Even if we had jobs lined up we'd probably still be living in my parents' [fully finished very nice] basement because mom is in a wheelchair with a degenerative nerve disease and dad is retiring at the end of the year to take care of her).


----------



## Na-Tasha

I rarely ever visit dogster anymore, but accidentally clicked that link instead of dgoforums and I noticed Amaze-Bobb had a write up in the dogster magazine, congrats!  http://www.dogster.com/lifestyle/amaze-bobb-loses-his-leg-to-matted-fur-but-gains-a-forever-family


----------



## Equinox

Your photography is absolutely breathtaking


----------



## Sibe

Na-Tasha said:


> I rarely ever visit dogster anymore, but accidentally clicked that link instead of dgoforums and I noticed Amaze-Bobb had a write up in the dogster magazine, congrats!  http://www.dogster.com/lifestyle/amaze-bobb-loses-his-leg-to-matted-fur-but-gains-a-forever-family


 Thank you for posting this, I hadn't been sent the link yet! Lovely article. I had a phone interview with the author.




Equinox said:


> Your photography is absolutely breathtaking


 You're one to talk  But really, I'll pass the compliment on to my husband for the mushing pics and he takes many of the others as well.


----------



## Sibe

Physical therapy day! They said he had to go to rehab, he will go go go. Massage, stretches, laser, and balance on the Fitpaws bone. We have daily homework (several minutes 3-5x a day) and he'll be going in once a week for the next 4 weeks. He did AWESOME and was so good for us.

Waiting room









Feeling for sore spots and tightness









"Treat? Treat? Treat? Treat? Treat?" And this is why you didn't get fed your breakfast, little Bobb.









Cookie stretches


















On the Fitpaws bone


















Laser


----------



## Sibe

Every day immediately after dinner, Denali picks up either her "Hedgepuppy" hedgehog toy or her green lion "Oz" and wants to go outside. She lays on her bed with her stuffed animal of choice. Oz is the toy that came home with her from her breeder 5 1/2 years ago. He's since had to have his mane cut off, he's lost both his ears, and has a gash in his neck that I have meaning to sew up.


----------



## Sibe

Random things from the past week-ish.

Update on Kaytu's extracted tooth, it's been normal and fine for quite a while (couple months) and looks fine. I'll never know how she split that tooth but I strongly suspect the deer antler.









I took Nali to a Silken Windhound play day and brought Bobb because everyone always wants to meet him. This was a totally random "oh I should take a photo of Bobb" photo and I love it so much that something exciting is in the works 









Watching others run









Basenji, Zest









She is beautiful!









Oliver & Noella









Oliver









Over exposed scenery









Noella


----------



## Sibe

Noella was my favorite









Lydia









Lydia & Noella, one of my favorite pics of the day.


















Devon









Malinois impression?









Phoebe









Cricket (Noella's mom)









Archer


----------



## Sibe

Denali went first because she was SO EXCITED.


















Mouth open because she is convinced she will catch it


----------



## Sibe

Sometimes I put Bobb next to sleepy huskies









Ridiculous ears that I adore









First NADAC trial yesterday and today! Back to back qualifying runs in Touch & Go yesterday with 2nd place in each, back to back qualifying runs in Regular today with 1st place in each. Photos from yesterday when the wonderful husband was there.




































"HERE!" Do not take that tunnel!


















Those little feets <3


----------



## Sibe

Um, no. Wrong. You missed one! But you're still pretty and I still love you to pieces little girl.









Sunset. Coursing again tomorrow!









Random, I built this sweet Brio layout for my nephews tonight.


----------



## luv mi pets

I want to be your nephew and come to your house and play! What a nice thing to do for your nephews Thanks to the hubby for some great shots. love the coursing action shots too. I never really thought about sighthounds till this forum. Now I just love them. Oh so pretty.


----------



## Sandakat

I love the thought of a husky doing agility. For some reason it just gives me the giggles. Great job! And great pics.


----------



## Sibe

Sandakat said:


> I love the thought of a husky doing agility. For some reason it just gives me the giggles. Great job! And great pics.


 Oh it's hilarious 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UKX4b81SHwA


----------



## Sibe

Guys, I seriously have a problem with taking too many pics. But I love it. Here is Denali's first CAT (coursing ability test) that she knocked out of the park. She was awesome! I think it's safe to say that this is the most exciting thing she's ever experienced. She makes noises I never hear anywhere else. She LOVES it.

Watching the dog in front of her go. Good lord the NOISES she makes!





Running!!!!!!!





Pics









Guys, you might not know, but Denali is part pit bull...









Ready?









GO



























Where she knocked over the pylon


----------



## Sibe

She bit all 3 bags.









So hard to drag her away









Judge is handing us a ribbon (right side of the pic)


----------



## ireth0

Just lovely pics! It looks like she had so much fun and what a beautiful location!


----------



## Sibe

Kaytu went running this morning
https://www.facebook.com/beyondblond/videos/10102418701674443/

Post-mush happy faces









Drop an ear and you'll be Bolt! Sweet puppy face.









In Bobb news, super proud of Bobb!!! After working incredibly hard to teach him that having his nails done isn't going to kill him, I can finally Dremel his front foot! His back foot has been doable for like a month now but we've had much slower progress on the front. We've had to force a few nail trims at the groomer because nail care is so important for all dogs but especially because he only has 2 legs for balance and supporting his body. I'm happy to say the days of forcing are officially over as tonight, for the first time, he was cool with me working on his nails and doing more than just instant touches with the Dremel. We have a ways to go in getting his quicks to recede but we can finally really work at them. Good boy, Bobb!!!!
So you can understand how huge this is, 2 1/2 months ago Bobb would lash out wildly and bite frantically at my hands if I even tried to touch his front foot. Here was our basic steps for teaching Dremeling his front nails:
[0. "Vroom game" where dremel on, off, treat, on, off, treat, on, off, treat, etc, conditioning that the sound = treat]
1. Paw target the Dremel to get the elbow extension as he'd tuck his arm into his body
2. Paw target my fingers
3. Duration paw target while I hold his foot and practice holding each nail
4. Dremel off, bring close to foot
5. Dremel on, bring close
6. Dremel off, scrape nail <-- we were stuck here the past month or so?
7. Dremel on, bring close, touch to nail for an instant <-- stuck here for a couple weeks, started introducing and mixing in with the scrapes
8. Dremel on, bring close, grind nail
9. Actually grinding and working on the nail
Each step also included reminders of the previous steps as a warm up.
Tonight I learned that tapping the nail I was going to work on with my finger before turning the Dremel on and bringing it in eliminated the yank back reaction where the dog pulls his foot away as soon as the Dremel touches it.

Back foot, almost where I want it. Another 2-3 weeks of grinding 2-3x/week should get them in a good place.









Front talons that I can finally work on!


----------



## Sibe

Friday we drove to Granby, CO to the Snow Mountain Ranch YMCA. The drive was GORGEOUS as the aspen are turning. We stayed in a yurt, which was super fancy. Microwave, mini fridge, grill outside, lights inside, provided towels and sheets. The washroom building has flush toilets, and showers and tubs. It was like staying in a hotel, except it was freezing. So cold we could barely sleep. Had 5 blankets on the bed. Our space heater did nothing to help. Fortunately Bobb stayed warm snuggling against my chest all night! 













































Thanks, K2.


















We saw a fox. Husband named his Elvis. Or maybe it was Fantastic Mr. Fox.


















Deer


----------



## Sibe

Our yurt, which inexplicably had a folded bed outside. We left it there.


















Beef jerky!


















Husband's self portrait with the milky way!









Morning









Saturday morning was the Phoenix Run. A fundraiser event set up by the Colorado Mountain Mushers group to benefit mushers affected by the Willow fire in Alaska this summer.

My best friend met us there as she works nearby. She got to hold Bobb a lot. Rough gig.









Mushers meeting


















Kaytu!


----------



## Sibe

Hike hike hike!









Not loving how the harness looks like it goes up under her ribs, really time for a new one.









Kaytu Roo









Finish!









"Sourdough harness" event, which my husband did. Start in sleeping bag. Get up, put on boots, jacket, hat, gloves, run 20 ft, harness your dog, run back, undress, get back in sleeping bag. He can get dressed super fast because of his Search & Rescue Swimmer training in the Navy but he has harnessed only a couple times so he was being silly with the harness before we started.









Ready go!


----------



## Sibe

Took him a few minutes to get it on right!




































Next was "harness your dog blindfolded" which we didn't participate in. 




































Bobbing for hotdogs which we also didn't do because all I could think about was the diarrhea that would come after eating a few hotdogs.


----------



## Sibe

Last event was a home run trick contest, run to each base and do a trick! Nali did a sit, speak, hand target, sit, and down.









Whew! When we got home, husband and I fell asleep at 10:30pm and slept until 10:20am. 12 hours of sleep was needed- Bobb woke me up at 4am to go potty but otherwise we slept like rocks last night.


----------



## Sandakat

Love your pictures, as always. It sounds like a wonderful weekend!


----------



## Max and Me

Beautiful pictures. Looks like a lot of fun.


----------



## Sibe

We took a weekend adventure to see the fall colors. Photo dump incoming tomorrow, but for now I SAW A PORCUPINE. IN A TREE. It made me super happy! I've never seen one before. I named it Horace of the Forest. Dogs were all in the car, we were driving and pulling off often to take photos. We passed this tree and I saw a dark mass that I assumed was a nest of some kind but kept my eyes glued on it, and as we got close I could tell it was a porcupine. Husband hit the brakes, and we watched it for several minutes until it came down the tree into the bushes and disappeared.


----------



## Sibe

Still getting through pictures, but this is one of my favorites.

Kaytu, how I adore you.


----------



## Sibe

Thank you so much to everyone who took the time to vote for Amaze-Bobb in The Honest Kitchen's Calendar Contest. HE WON!!! With 592 votes, he made the Top 5 and we get $300 worth of products of our choosing. We're getting one of each of the grain-free formulas, as well as some treats (I worked it well and am getting $299.92 worth of products- free shipping too). The grand prize winner is selected by THK from the top 5 and will win a trip to San Diego, where we spent the last 6 years, where I was involved with the shelter, rescues, and fostering, and where we have many friends so it would wonderful to win a trip back there!


----------



## ireth0

Woohoo! Great job Bob!


----------



## PatriciafromCO

YaY !!!!

Top photo,,,, I had no idea that Porcupines could climb ... lol...


----------



## Sibe

PatriciafromCO said:


> YaY !!!!
> 
> Top photo,,,, I had no idea that Porcupines could climb ... lol...


 They are great climbers. They'll climb a tree and eat the bark off the entire way around in a circle. Can kill the tree.

Ok, photo dump! Will be quite a few scenery pics too. My husband took 99% of the photos, credit to him!
Like this panorama [Full size 2048x482: https://c2.staticflickr.com/6/5718/21638868198_7d765aed17_k.jpg]









And this panorama [Full size 2048x419 https://c2.staticflickr.com/6/5810/21799957045_e952ef0179_k.jpg] 



























Bighorn!









Young bighorn with mom










Myself with Bobb


----------



## Sibe

Elk Meadows




































Husband's parents with their two dogs (Harley is 3/4 lab and 1/4 husky, Snickers is lab/poodle) and Nali sneaking up.


















Can see Bobb's head sticking out. (It was a short hike, thus jeans)


----------



## Sibe

I like to think that mice have meetings here, and the head mouse stands up on this mossy rock to talk to everyone. 









Courthouse again


----------



## Sibe

One of my favorites this trip, two trees reaching to each other.



























Deer


















Our time together was brief, but I was so happy to see that porcupine.









Aspen, CO


----------



## Sibe

Kaytu



























Coming up Independence Pass


----------



## Sandakat

I am so jealous of your ability to take good scenery pictures. Those are art!


----------



## Sibe

Husband took 99% of the pictures, we plan on printing a few when we get a house.
--------------

No really Bobb, be honest. How do you feel about the rain and wet grass?









It's 53*. Misting, raining, the grass is long and soaking wet. His Hurtta coat is great outside; we just finished his morning physical therapy exercises and he's eating then will get a more comfortable sweater put on.


----------



## irish lady

absolutely gorgeous pics. Can you please answer some questions for me. I'm about to become a sibe owner of a 9wk. old female pup. I've heard so many negatives about this breed. How did you manage to raise your dogs so they could run free like in the pics and they didn't run off. It's one of the biggest things I hear about them, not letting them off their leash. Obviously you have done a great job training them. and they are beautiful. Any advice you could give would be appreciated. Thanks so much


----------



## Sibe

irish lady said:


> absolutely gorgeous pics. Can you please answer some questions for me. I'm about to become a sibe owner of a 9wk. old female pup. I've heard so many negatives about this breed. How did you manage to raise your dogs so they could run free like in the pics and they didn't run off. It's one of the biggest things I hear about them, not letting them off their leash. Obviously you have done a great job training them. and they are beautiful. Any advice you could give would be appreciated. Thanks so much


First is to make sure you're getting a puppy from a reputable, responsible, ethical breeder who has done health testing, no aggression or shyness in the lines, temperaments are sound as well as conformation and structure. Ideally a breeder will be involved in performance as well as conformation with their dogs.

Don't treat a Siberian like some mythical, untamable, untrainable wolf beast. They are dogs. They have dog brains. They learn associations just as well as any other breed. Breed stereotypes and general personality traits are important to know as you need to know what the breed is being designed to behave like and what their general strengths and weaknesses are, but use those "weaknesses" as motivation to work hard in those areas.
"Huskies have high prey drive, don't let them around cats or small dogs."
NO. Socialize the heck out of them to smaller dogs and cats. If you have a cat, don't hide your cat away in a separate part of the house. Don't let your dog be a bully, but socialize them to a wide variety of other animals and dogs of all sizes and encourage appropriate interactions while preventing your dog from practicing unwanted behaviors.

Don't let your puppy practice ANY behavior you don't like, or that will be a problem as your puppy gets older. Putting paws up on your leg may be cute when she's 12 lbs but in 6 months you have 35-45 lb dog jumping on you. Work hard to *prevent* unwanted behaviors, and she'll never develop them. Or, provide constructive outlets for natural behaviors. For example, even at 10-11 weeks old I was taking Denali to the park so she could dig in sand. She learned to dig in sand only, and not any other surfaces.

There are so many myths that assume Siberians are not dogs, and it's ridiculous.

"Huskies can't ever be off leash, they'll run away."
NO. Denali was on a long leash from day 1 dragging it around a wide open park as I praised and rewarded her for following me and coming when called. Went to regular leash, then offleash at only 3-4 month old she already had amazing recall and we worked (and still work) hard on maintaining that. If your dog is never taught to come when called, they won't come whether it's a Siberian or a Dachshund or a German Shepherd. Train your dog, set them up to succees, and teach them what you want them to do.

"Huskies can't learn to walk nicely on leash, they are supposed to pull."
No. Teach your dog how to walk on leash. Any dog of any breed will pull if you let them because guess what? They have 4 legs, we have 2, and they move faster than we do. It has nothing to do with dominance or pack leadership (more on that below). Huskies are dogs. Teach your dog to move with you, and what you expect them to be doing when you're on a walk. Denali walks very well on leash as I worked very hard with her as a puppy teaching her that pulling didn't work, and in a sledding harness she pulls. Kaytu is a rescue and had no leash skills when I got her. I can walk her around a pet supply store or such, but we don't do walks around the neighborhood because she wants to go fast. It's not fun for either of us, so we don't do it. We'll take short walks to the park where I'll clip on a long leash to a regular harness to let her explore more safely. She does a lot more mushing. 

"Huskies are escape artists."
NO. Only if you let them be! Manage and train and supervise to prevent your dog from learning to dig, climb, etc.

"Huskies need pack leadership and an alpha owner." or "They need prong collars/choke collars." or whatever horrible nonsense that requires being physically mean to your dog.
No, just no no no. No dog does. There of course need to be boundaries, dog dogs are not wolves and do not have packs. Even village dogs don't form packs. Be kind to your dog.
*Position Statement on the Use of Dominance Theory in Behavior Modification of Animals* by American Veterinary Society of Animal Behavior. http://avsabonline.org/uploads/position_statements/dominance_statement.pdf

*AVSAB Position Statement The Use of Punishment for Behavior Modification in Animals* by American Veterinary Society of Animal Behavior. http://avsabonline.org/uploads/position_statements/Combined_Punishment_Statements1-25-13.pdf

*The New Science Of Understanding Dog Behavior* by John Bradshaw. http://www.npr.org/2011/05/26/136497064/the-new-science-of-understanding-dog-behavior

*Dog Behavior and Training - Dominance, Alpha, and Pack Leadership* by VCA Animal Hospital. www.vcahospitals.com/main/pet-health-information/article/animal-health/dog-behavior-and-training-dominance-alpha-and-pack-leadership-what-does-it-really-mean/4947

*Canine Dominance: Is the Concept of the Alpha Dog Valid?* by Stanley Coren Ph.D., F.R.S.C.
https://www.psychologytoday.com/blo...-dominance-is-the-concept-the-alpha-dog-valid

*The Damage of the Dog Whisperer*
http://yodogcast.tumblr.com/post/55504306960/the-damage-of-the-dog-whisperer-a-scientific-critique

*Dog Whispering in the 21st Century* by Prescott Breeden. http://www.examiner.com/article/dog-whispering-the-21st-century

*“Hey, have you heard the one about climate change and dog training?” *by Emily Douglas. http://unexamineddog.com/2012/07/15...he-one-about-climate-change-and-dog-training/

*Why Won't Dominance Die?* by David Ryan. http://apbc.org.uk/articles/why-wont-dominance-die

*Hey, Old School Dominance Theory: School’s Out!* by Nicole Wilde. https://wildewmn.wordpress.com/2013/06/18/hey-old-school-dominance-theory-schools-out/

*Dominance Vs. Unruly Behavior* by Sophia Yin. http://www.apdt.com/petowners/articles/docs/Yin_MA09.pdf

*What To Do If You Think Your Dog Is “Dominant”* by Eric Brad. http://lifeasahuman.com/2013/pets/what-to-do-if-you-think-your-dog-is-dominant/

*If You're Aggressive, Your Dog Will Be Too* by University of Pennsylvania, Herron et al. http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2009/02/090217141540.htm

*Effectiveness is Not Enough* by Susan G. Friedman, Ph. D. Department of Psychology at Utah State University http://www.behaviorworks.org/files/articles/APDT What's Wrong with this Picture - Dogs.pdf

*Considerations for shock and ‘training’ collars: Concerns from and for the working dog community* by Karen L. Overall, published in the Journal of Veterinary Behavior http://www.dogdaysnw.com/doc/overall_collars.pdf

*De-Bunking the "Alpha Dog" Theory *by Pat Miller, CBCC-KA, CPDT-KA, CDBC
http://www.whole-dog-journal.com/issues/14_12/features/Alpha-Dogs_20416-1.html


----------



## Sibe

Bobb got in the "pool" again today at rehab! He is such a strong swimmer, and we're surprised to find that he doesn't roll onto either side and is able to keep himself upright without assistance. So proud of you, little Bobb!

More pics https://www.facebook.com/amazebobb/posts/973382862699793




























Ears


----------



## mudypony

Bobb in a life-jacket is the cutest thing I've ever seen.


----------



## PollyLengi

Amazing pictures! You can be so proud of your beauties!


----------



## Marvel

Oh my gosh, I LOVE your photos and your dogs! I just spent entirely too much time drooling over the last six pages of this thread.


----------



## Sibe

We got our order from The Honest Kitchen today! Our free goodies we selected, from Amaze-Bobb getting Top 5 in their calendar contest. Thank you everyone who took the time to vote for him, he got a total of 592 votes.


----------



## Sibe

Bobb is the only dog I know who gets lint in his belly button. I posted this on his facebook page, and everyone is shocked that dogs have belly buttons. Um, yes, they are mammals...


----------



## Slartibartfast

Wait... dogs are mammals?


----------



## Sibe

Why spend $80+ on a Kuranda bed when you can spend $50+ on craft supplies and make it yourself? Plus a couple hours of labor.

I made the cot for Denali so as the weather gets wet and cold she's not on the concrete. Every night after dinner she takes one of her stuffed animals outside and lays on her bed. Soon we won't be able to use a foam bed so I made this. That green toy is the one that the breeder sent home with her 5 1/2 years ago.









Kaytu likes it too









The long sides at 4 ft (plus joints) and the short sides are 2 1/2 ft (plus joints). To know how big I wanted it, I had Denali lay flat on her side, like Kaytu is here, then measured around her giving several inches extra.









We pulled the fabric as tight as possible. There is very little dip. The legs are 6" tall (plus joints).









How the joints look. Main frame is 3/4" PVC, the legs are 1/2". I did not cement the threaded part in case I need to take legs off for any reason.









Painted the legs and joints black, didn't bother with the main frame because it would be covered by the fabric. Meant to do white but dad grabbed the black out of habit, any scratches will show the white PVC underneath.. we'll call it the vintage look when it inevitably gets scratched.









Lay flat upsidedown, try to make sure fabric is even, then fold the edges over and start putting in the screws.









Used a small putty knife as a spacer









Video guide, I didn't even watch the entire thing.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PG3pNLApteY


----------



## Sibe

[Copy-paste from my FB post]

Amazing art of an amazing dog for an amazing cause.
*Custom portraits, and coming soon...prints of Amaze-Bobb!
~~~
This beautiful work of art was made by Carla, the director of Synergy; a rescue, rehab & sanctuary for special needs animals, the collaborative savior of Bobb and countless other special needs dogs. Whatever the dog's concerns, it's no concern. Blind. Deaf. Cancer. Heart problems. One eye. Old. Really old. Even older. Paralyzed. Terrified. Terminally ill. Two legs. No teeth. Emotionally traumatized. Skin condition. Daily medication. Every dog taken into Carla's arms and into foster receives nothing but the best. Love. Dignity. Respect. Kisses. Snuggles. Warmth. Safety. Medical care. Rehabilitation. Souls are restored and dogs are given the best life possible for whatever time remains, be it days or years.

Carla has passion and talent, for both rescuing special needs dogs and creating custom brilliant art. I had seen her work online and was in awe seeing them in person the first time because of the textures and vibrancy. From the moment Nate and I decided to adopt Bobb I knew I'd want one of Carla's pieces for Bobb. Bobb art. I could think of no better way to say thank you. Thank you for saving special needs dogs. Thank you for being someone who makes a difference. Thank you for spreading the love and magic of these dogs. Thank you for trusting us and having faith that we will give Bobb the best and offer him everything we possibly can. Thank you for everything you do, for your spirit and glitter, your guidance and support. Most of all, thank you for Bobb.

This amazing custom art helps both Synergy and Carla. She is fully dedicated to her calling and creating these beautiful works of art are how she puts food on the table. There is no other job and your support means she can continue putting her focus on saving dogs like Bobb who deserve a second chance. Just the other day a dog was saved, Wesley, and he needs medical care, vet visits, specialized quad cart (if he's a candidate), medications, labwork, xrays, life- jacket, therapy, etc. The list is endless, but also so beautiful and inspiring because there are so many incredible tools out there to help our special nuggets!
It is super easy - you send your favorite photos, pick the birch wood size and let the color explosion unfold.

If you would like a custom portrait of your companion animal - email, [email protected]
*Prints of Amaze-Bobb (painting above) will be available for purchase within the upcoming weeks!

Previous works can be viewed via :
- animalsynergy.org/art
- http://on.fb.me/1iuPaej
- & www.manrabbit.com 




























Reference


----------



## Sibe

Denali kicked butt this weekend at a NADAC agility trial Saturday, then lure coursing on Sunday. For the agility trial I was Bo Peep and she was my sheep! Video









Several months ago I asked my husband what Amaze-Bobb was going to be for Halloween. Without even seeming to think, he immediately replied, "an apple." I had to bite. "Ok, why an apple?" "Because BOBB FOR APPLES." Happy Halloween! Bobb also wants to remind all pet owners to keep their dogs and cats indoors and away from the front door during trick-or-treating hours. Also to keep candy put somewhere safe that dogs can't get to it!




























If this pic isn't your favorite, you're wrong.









This one is my favorite.


----------



## Sibe

Took Denali and Bobb on a walk today. Siberian husky meetup, just me and the group leader. I _love_ small walks, and it's what her dog needs too. They only did a short loop so we stayed and kept walking. Bobb does great in his sling, and I walked Denali on a 15-20 ft line so she could explore but I could reel her in when bikes or joggers go by, and when other dogs go by.









Had a nice quiet walk. Nearing the end of our walk though, we were going by a playground. Little black mutt comes FLYING toward us. I didn't have Denali too far out so I'm reeling her in and soothingly saying "good girl" as I'm getting ready to body block and kick this random dog in the face in front of a bunch of kids if I need to. I'm completely prepared to do so but am not seeing any danger signs in the couple seconds I have to evaluate so I let the dogs greet, still on guard and half expecting a fight. Little dog is less than half Denali's size. Like a small beagle size. I noticed a guy is running fast to catch up. As he gets to me he apologizes and says "She's friendly." I looked at him stone faced and said "You're lucky mine is too." Dog apparently jumped off playground equipment to run to us. Guy was telling her all kinds of words, I think trying to get her to jump up into his arms??? and she wasn't paying attention to any of it and wasn't letting him grab her. I told him to have a good day and kept walking. Not all areas are good (or legal) to have your dog offleash, which is exactly why Denali was on her long line.


----------



## Sibe

Grinding down Bobb's nails has been ongoing (ongrowing? ha). They were great nasty talons when he was rescued in January. When we adopted him at the end of June, they looked like this.









It's been over 4 months. The first ~2 months was daily practice. After the first 2 months or so he was really good with his back nails but we've kept struggling with his fronts. Went to 2-3x/week. We'd stalled behaviorally on making progress with him on his front nails. As soon as the Dremel touched he'd flinch and raise his lip, and sometimes growl. It was really slow going and not much improvement. I finally gave him a week off, partly in frustration and mostly thinking he just need a break. It worked. Tonight he let me go to town on his nails and I got them as short as I could before running out of treats and before he burned out. Success!!!


















More pics of the nail grinding journey.
http://imgur.com/a/Ia7bu


----------



## parapluie

Your photos (and dogs) are absolutely stunning! Sorry if I missed it somewhere in here, but do you mind sharing what camera you use?


----------



## Sibe

parapluie said:


> Your photos (and dogs) are absolutely stunning! Sorry if I missed it somewhere in here, but do you mind sharing what camera you use?


Nikon D750


----------



## parapluie

Sibe said:


> Nikon D750


Thank you! I have been wanting to get a nice camera for a long time and just haven't bit the bullet yet.


----------



## Sibe

It snowed a little yesterday on Thanksgiving, and has continued snowed today. Denali and Kaytu are having a blast, as am I! Our nephew (5 years old) is here too.


















Find two huskies.


----------



## Sibe

digdigdigdig









SQUIRREL?! Nope.































































Favorite pic.


----------



## Sibe

Nose!!









Snowy whiskers




































Eyes









Nose!!









Whatcha doooin'?









Helping dig


----------



## Sibe




----------



## Sibe

A bunch of 5 years olds!









Done


----------



## Wet Beards

I love your pictures.
I'd be looking at them and think, yup, that's my favorite.
Then keep looking, and find far too many gorgeous ones
to have just one favorite. 
As I was looking at them, I thought that a good number of them 
would make a stunning Christmas card.


----------



## Sibe

Girls went coursing today. Girl*s* plural. The property is fully fenced but it's a big property and it took a lot of courage and trust for me to let Kaytu give this a go. She was amazing!!! After her first run she didn't quite want to be caught, I think she wasn't sure if she was supposed to run and chase or not so was a little avoidy but the big stupid grin on my face and "Woooah good girly!" talk got her to lie down, then she got tons of praise. Remembered the treats for the second run which worked much better to get her attention after the bags stopped. Denali stands over the bags like it's a prize kill and won't run off.

BUNNY!









Bringing the rabbit around









Git dat bunbun!




































She always has to grab each bag after running.


----------



## Sibe

First time! Collar normally is let go as they take off but we haven't practiced that with her and I didn't know how she'd handle it flying off so I took it off just before going.


















Natural













































"Oh, was I not supposed to do that??"









You _were_ supposed to, good job little Kay!


----------



## Sibe

Second time she was all business, full hunt mode.


















She's got this "be a sighthound" thing down. Double suspension husky!













































Treat?









Treat!


----------



## Sibe

Ok well now that I'm not suspended let's catch up.

Mushing









Bobb almost died so went to the E-vet on the 14th









Got a new couch cover from my brother and SIL, Kaytu approves









I had people surrender their dog to me so I could get her out of a bad situation. She was legally mine for 23 hours before going to a rescue. Was still strange to surrender a dog that was technically mine.









Broken femur. Previous owners let it be broken for a [expletive'ing] week before taking her to the vet. She has a pin, which you can see the bump just behind her hip bone, as well as a plate. Even after the expensive surgery they still wanted to rehome her. She's in great hands with the rescue.









I heard back about the Petco Foundation "Holiday Wishes" thing I wrote a story for in hope that Bobb would help Synergy get a grant. No grant, but these are still words from my heart. The prompt was how the love of your rescued dog had changed your life. It's worth sharing, but there are things I say here that are very deep and meaningful to me which make me feel vulnerable and exposed for being so open.
-------------
Amaze-Bobb: Two Legs, Don't Care

Amaze-Bobb was taken by animal control in Los Angeles, CA at the end of January 2015. He is a toy poodle and had not been groomed for 10 years. During this time his fur grew and grew into a matted pelt. It cut off circulation to his legs, and ultimately cut through and completely self-amputated his front right paw and back left leg below the knee.

Love Leo Rescue notified Animal Synergy, after his initial care by the Carson animal shelter, of this dog in need. Carla Naden, the director of Synergy which is based in San Diego, sent out an urgent plea for a foster home. My husband and I answered and a few days later we picked him up from Carla, where he had been recovering, and brought him home. Bobb's first week with us we could tell he was very sweet but also hurting physically and emotionally. He had been in constant unimaginable pain for a decade and his entire world had suddenly changed. How would he adjust to his new life?

Bobb has no reason to be as loving as he is. The pain and torture he endured for so long should have made him distrustful, untouchable, and understandably snappy toward anyone who tried to touch him. But he isn't. Somehow he just loves and he loves with his whole being. If you didn't notice he was missing two legs, you wouldn't suspect he had suffered a day in his life. I don't know why he is so loving. I don't know how he can trust people. I don't know why he even should. We can't tell him that we aren't going to hurt him, and he has no reason to "know" that we won't. At first he didn't know he was safe. He didn't know he had been rescued. Yet he wanted to be held, to be petted, to be in our laps or cradled in our arms. For the first time, he could feel the sensation of being touched and petted and he couldn't get enough!

His message is loud. "Two legs, don't care." The past happened. It is important. It has affected his life and his future, but it does not define him. He is not The Two Legged Dog. He is Amaze-Bobb. He loves life. He loves food. He loves exploring. He is enthusiastic and intelligent. He enjoys belly rubs and his stuffed lamb toy. He doesn't know he is "disabled" or "different." All he knows is that he's a dog, and he's a pretty great one.

Carla pours her heart and soul into Synergy. Their mission is to rescue special needs dogs. Blind, deaf, paralyzed, old, really old, even older, terminally ill, cancer, heart problems, every dog deserves love, dignity, safety, and to be restored for whatever time remains. I can't thank her enough for all she does, and for our incredible Amaze-Bobb.
----------


----------



## Slartibartfast

I love what you wrote and thank you for sharing. I really admire all that you do to help animals. I hope you and your family enjoy the holidays.


----------



## DogtorWho15

Thanks for sharing, it was wonderful. Bobb is very lucky to have found you guys, and you him. Glad you were able to help the other dog as well. 
If I may ask, how did Bobb almost die?


----------



## Sibe

DogtorWho15 said:


> Thanks for sharing, it was wonderful. Bobb is very lucky to have found you guys, and you him. Glad you were able to help the other dog as well.
> If I may ask, how did Bobb almost die?


 I stupidly wasn't paying attention to how much kibble he was getting during his physical therapy appointment*. He got laser on his entire body which took about twice as long as usual, then we were doing some new things (hopping up and down a ramp, obstacle course type stuff). At home he was whining while I made lunch but that's not unusual because he can't hop on the wood floor in the kitchen. After lunch I took him downstairs and his stomach felt full, but not scary full. He drank water, and then kept whining so I took him outside. When I carried him back in his stomach felt firm and distended. I immediately looked up signs of bloat to refresh my memory. No sooner had I looked than I heard him gag and dry heave. I grabbed him, called the rehab clinic which is in the same building as a 24 hr emergency vet, and rushed him in. He threw up on the way- and ate it again before I could wipe it away. Then at the ER we waited. Waited and waited. Receptionist came up and said they'd just had a few triage cases come in so they might not be able to get us into a room for an hour or so. I asked if he could wait that long... bloat can kill pretty quick, it didn't seem that his stomach was twisted but I was really worried because it was *so* hard and distended. We had a vet tech come out to take a look. Temp was fine, vitals fine, so we waited. No emergency clinic is going to be fast and at this point changing clinics wasn't going to actually be faster.

When we finally got in a room we continued to wait. The vet popped his head in and said "Oh! Sorry, wrong room!" and shut the door before I could say anything back. At least we'd be seen soon? No. Bobb was getting worse. He started whining again (he'd stopped when we got to the vet) and I've rarely felt so helpless. I was exactly where I needed to be, and I wasn't getting help. Mind you, I knew that they were slammed, techs were rushing back and forth, I do understand that there has to be priorities and a dog bleeding out after a loose dog attack gets priority, but it was still awful to have to wait. The Bobb made this awful gagging, gurgling, dry heaving noise. I left the room and took him back up to the front desk. The receptionist took him back to the ICU where there were a couple people who could keep an eye on him better. And then I waited and waited and waited. Finally the vet came in and said Bobb had thrown up twice. He wanted to xray and see how much kibble was left, then we either induce or decide he's ok. Xray was quick, vet came back in and said there was still a lot in his stomach so I immediately gave the ok to induce vomiting. And I waited. Waited for much longer than I expected to, considering they were just having him puke. I'm not sure how long, 20 minutes or so? Vet came back in and said it was "massive amounts of kibble" but by this point it had been 4 hours since he'd eaten the kibble, and after drinking the water it was all well expanded. The vet also said that last parts coming up were tubular shaped, meaning it had been getting impacted into the bottom of his stomach. Really scary, and could have been really, really bad for Bobb. I agreed to do a 2nd xray to see how much was left. That was quick. Vet came right back in and said there was still a little in there but enough he could handle it. We could go home. He went and got Bobb, and Bobb just collapsed in my lap totally exhausted from the pain and barfing (that's the pic I posted). Bill wasn't bad at all and they waived a $100 emergency fee because I had to wait so long which was very nice of them.

He was flopped the entire ride home. I put him in his bed next to my computer where I expected he'd be for quite a while recovering. Nope. The huskies started playing, he perked up, and within 10 minutes he was totally back to himself. Shortly after he was begging for some of my burrito I was having for dinner. Freak. He almost died, and he bounced back ridiculously quickly. Totally fine ever since.

*Edit: Normally he gets maybe 1/4-1/3 cup during his appointments, which are every other week. It's a LOT for a tiny guy but I can't be giving him so much sugary/salty type treats and he is very enthusiastic for kibble so it works well. I don't feed him in the morning and he gets a very small dinner on rehab days. This day I think he got about twice as much kibble. The difference of 1/4 cup is very significant for a tiny dog. I actually weighed him before rehab and he was 4.6 lbs. (We aim for 4.5-4.75).


----------



## Adjecyca1

Beautiful dogs and photos, love the snow pics!


----------



## DogtorWho15

Sibe said:


> I stupidly wasn't paying attention to how much kibble he was getting during his physical therapy appointment*. He got laser on his entire body which took about twice as long as usual, then we were doing some new things (hopping up and down a ramp, obstacle course type stuff). At home he was whining while I made lunch but that's not unusual because he can't hop on the wood floor in the kitchen. After lunch I took him downstairs and his stomach felt full, but not scary full. He drank water, and then kept whining so I took him outside. When I carried him back in his stomach felt firm and distended. I immediately looked up signs of bloat to refresh my memory. No sooner had I looked than I heard him gag and dry heave. I grabbed him, called the rehab clinic which is in the same building as a 24 hr emergency vet, and rushed him in. He threw up on the way- and ate it again before I could wipe it away. Then at the ER we waited. Waited and waited. Receptionist came up and said they'd just had a few triage cases come in so they might not be able to get us into a room for an hour or so. I asked if he could wait that long... bloat can kill pretty quick, it didn't seem that his stomach was twisted but I was really worried because it was *so* hard and distended. We had a vet tech come out to take a look. Temp was fine, vitals fine, so we waited. No emergency clinic is going to be fast and at this point changing clinics wasn't going to actually be faster.
> 
> When we finally got in a room we continued to wait. The vet popped his head in and said "Oh! Sorry, wrong room!" and shut the door before I could say anything back. At least we'd be seen soon? No. Bobb was getting worse. He started whining again (he'd stopped when we got to the vet) and I've rarely felt so helpless. I was exactly where I needed to be, and I wasn't getting help. Mind you, I knew that they were slammed, techs were rushing back and forth, I do understand that there has to be priorities and a dog bleeding out after a loose dog attack gets priority, but it was still awful to have to wait. The Bobb made this awful gagging, gurgling, dry heaving noise. I left the room and took him back up to the front desk. The receptionist took him back to the ICU where there were a couple people who could keep an eye on him better. And then I waited and waited and waited. Finally the vet came in and said Bobb had thrown up twice. He wanted to xray and see how much kibble was left, then we either induce or decide he's ok. Xray was quick, vet came back in and said there was still a lot in his stomach so I immediately gave the ok to induce vomiting. And I waited. Waited for much longer than I expected to, considering they were just having him puke. I'm not sure how long, 20 minutes or so? Vet came back in and said it was "massive amounts of kibble" but by this point it had been 4 hours since he'd eaten the kibble, and after drinking the water it was all well expanded. The vet also said that last parts coming up were tubular shaped, meaning it had been getting impacted into the bottom of his stomach. Really scary, and could have been really, really bad for Bobb. I agreed to do a 2nd xray to see how much was left. That was quick. Vet came right back in and said there was still a little in there but enough he could handle it. We could go home. He went and got Bobb, and Bobb just collapsed in my lap totally exhausted from the pain and barfing (that's the pic I posted). Bill wasn't bad at all and they waived a $100 emergency fee because I had to wait so long which was very nice of them.
> 
> He was flopped the entire ride home. I put him in his bed next to my computer where I expected he'd be for quite a while recovering. Nope. The huskies started playing, he perked up, and within 10 minutes he was totally back to himself. Shortly after he was begging for some of my burrito I was having for dinner. Freak. He almost died, and he bounced back ridiculously quickly. Totally fine ever since.
> 
> *Edit: Normally he gets maybe 1/4-1/3 cup during his appointments, which are every other week. It's a LOT for a tiny guy but I can't be giving him so much sugary/salty type treats and he is very enthusiastic for kibble so it works well. I don't feed him in the morning and he gets a very small dinner on rehab days. This day I think he got about twice as much kibble. The difference of 1/4 cup is very significant for a tiny dog. I actually weighed him before rehab and he was 4.6 lbs. (We aim for 4.5-4.75).


Oh wow! That mustve been scary, im sorry. We cant constantly keep close eyes one our pets and moniter every second. Accidents happen all the time. I am very glad he was able to last that long and made it through, but if he can make it with 2 legs, I am sure he can make it through worse. 
Thats funny he was all ready to go and play XD


----------



## Sibe

Bobb's xmas photo









With my grandparents









"Please drop it please drop it please drop it please drop it."









Took my 5 yr old nephew^ hiking and took pics as this rottie charged him. Rotties are one of the only breeds that make me nervous but even so I can take each dog as an individual and this girl was just loving life. All play. As she got close I invited her to me to redirect from my nephew (he was great, as soon as we saw the dog I told him to stop and that the dog might come say hi).









Nephew got this toy for xmas, a triceratops that can be taken apart. He made a Bobb- on his own, no direction from anyone, he just made a Bobb.











Dad came with me when I went mushing to try to get pics of trains. Of course no trains this trip, but he got some pics of us.









Part of the yard doesn't get much sun, this snow is weeks old and is a playground for the girls.









Happy New Year!


----------



## Sibe

It's snowing! Supposed to snow all day tomorrow too. Kaytu was out for only a couple minutes to potty and came back to the door with a snowy back. It's coming down pretty good!


----------



## DogtorWho15

Yay! We were supposed to get a big snowstorm here, but it didnt hit us at all -.- 
Love snow pics!


----------



## Sibe

Took advantage of a great sale. I've not ordered any of these before so we'll see what they think. They have had duck feet before but the rest is new.
20 lamb feet, 50 gullet wraps, 
50 duck feet, 15 smoked buffalo ears, 10 beef tendons. And a free magnet. 135 chews, and I saved over $60 woop woop.










Bobb has 4 teeth, none of which line up, so he can't really chew things but he enjoys trying and it still tastes good. This is one of the duck feet.


----------



## Sibe

BFF is visiting for a few days with Dora. Dora is a village dog, brought home from Malawi, Africa when friend was there with the Peace Corps. Dora survived distemper and her coordination and balance are a little wonky as a result. Gives her a funny gait, she high steps and sometimes can't decide if she wants to trot or lope.



















She walks like this.



























Left side lope, right side trot? Or something?


----------



## KayaScout

Sibe said:


> Milky Way (have I mentioned how much I love our new camera?!)


Wow, just wow. What kind of camera do you have? And I've always said I never want to not live in NH but, man, CO is gorgeous!


----------



## Sibe

KayaScout said:


> Wow, just wow. What kind of camera do you have? And I've always said I never want to not live in NH but, man, CO is gorgeous!


 Nikon D750, I'm not sure what the lens is. Husband is really the one into photography!

My inlaws' dogs get treats from the neighbor every day. There is a path through the snow to the fence where he walks to greet the dogs and give them cookies.


----------



## Sibe

Today is Bobb's 11th birthday! One year ago, Bobb was taken away by animal control. He was shaved and taken care of on the 21st, but we consider the 20th the day his new life began. For his birthday, with the excited approval of his rehab team after discussing safety and limitations, we signed Bobb up for agility classes. There are some obstacles that are not safe but he will be able to do most things. His class is right before Denali's which is convenient.

Singing in a ridiculous voice to him this morning.
https://www.facebook.com/amazebobb/videos/vb.924990094205737/1021143384590407/?type=2&theater

"
For his 11th birthday we wanted something for Bobb that was meaningful. A testament to how far he has come from the matted, tortured body he lived in only a year ago the healthy, happy, feisty, inspirational dog he is today. I was struggling to think of the right gift for him, then the stars aligned and everything came together in a brilliant idea.
With excited approval from his rehab team after discussing limitations and safety concerns, we have signed Bobb up for an introduction agility class! We have a fantastic instructor we already go to with our Siberian husky, Denali, and our instructor will help Bobb learn the foundation skills and the obstacles he can safely do. 
We are always thinking of Bobb's safety and of what is in his best interest. He cannot do every obstacle safely but there are many he can! Jumps will only have ground level bars, and he can do the tunnel, hoops, barrels, chute, and sets of 6 weave poles. Agility is so much more than just obstacles though, and I'm excited to practice the handling skills and continue building a great relationship with Bobb as he learns all the parts of this new game. It's all about play and teamwork. Agility is fun! 
Happy 11th birthday, Bobb! Huge thanks to Meldona at Action Paws for her amazing guidance and enthusiasm to work with Bobb!"










Video in class
https://www.facebook.com/amazebobb/videos/vb.924990094205737/1021268564577889/?type=2&theater

With his sisters.


----------



## Sibe

Bobb's little wart on his shoulder changed suddenly about a week ago. It turned dark, and had a head on it kinda like a pimple but also dark. Been watching it close ever since. Today it looks raised, irritated, and funky. Vet is closed today so I did an online appointment form and will call them tomorrow afternoon if they haven't gotten back to me by then.


----------



## mrsserena

Oh no. Praying that it isn't anything serious. Bob deserves a lot of happy healthy years with you!


----------



## Sibe

Our appointment was for tomorrow. It came off today. Nice normal healthy pink skin underneath! It was like a loose scab hanging on by a hair this morning, he didn't even notice me pull it off. There is a vet tech in our agility class so I had her take a quick peek and she agrees it looks fine, just keep an eye on the area to see if it comes back. He did great at agility class today!










He's so freakin' fluffy right now.


----------



## DogtorWho15

I just cant get over Bobb's cuteness! Theres just something about his face.....his big eyes, and his ears, and he always looks like he is smiling. Just adorable little guy.


----------



## Sibe

Bobb got a haircut today! We haven't been to the groomer in I think over 2 months, usually I take him once a month. With cold weather, and quite frankly just wanting him to get kinda fluffy, I let him grow out other than keeping his face and feet trimmed. Got to the point where he was needing to be combed every single day and his top knot was driving me crazy (personal preference, I really don't like top knots in general), I needed help shaving out his back nub pocket and getting his rump and armpits and such, so in we went. I really love this groomer as she lets me come in back to help hold and support him. We couldn't get his face as he was biting and lashing out too much to do it (he did great with everything else, a little snappy about his front nub but that's something I can't fault him for), but I can get his face ok at home.


----------



## CrystalGSD

Aw! Bobb is such a cutie


----------



## Sibe

It's been pouring snow starting Saturday night, all day Sunday, all day today, and supposed to continue all day tomorrow. Currently it's about belly deep on the huskies. Time for photo spamming!
Perfectly blurred









Derp! Let the insanity begin.









Denali is giving a play bow under there. Kaytu is busy walking around with her mouth open, scooping snow.


















I nearly peed my pants laughing at this shot!


----------



## Sibe

Har rar raaar









Denali shaking it off









Zoomies! Derpies!









Teasing Kaytu









The happy place


----------



## Sibe

Belly deep









Those ears though









Nothing makes these dogs happier than snow.









Charge!









Yeah, you're my best friend


----------



## Sibe

I asked her to sit. She sat. And glared.


















More zoomies!









Drive by zoomies. SCARY FACE good grief Kaytu.









All the happy


----------



## Sibe




----------



## Sibe

Zebulon was by the door inside so I let him out.









Then he went into the snow









And became fair game!









He retreated to sniff the plants.









The snow is deeper than Bobb.









(done)


----------



## Sandakat

Huskies in their natural element. So much happy!!


----------



## Sibe

We're all Broncos fans!


----------



## VauxTheKate

Beautiful animals!! Your huskies get along with your cats pretty well?


----------



## Sibe

VauxTheKate said:


> Beautiful animals!! Your huskies get along with your cats pretty well?


 Yeah they're all perfect with each other. We got the cats first, so when we visited Denali's breeder when the puppies were 6 weeks old we took Zebulon the tabby to meet and greet. He and Denali have been best buds ever since, and played constantly when we brought her home at 8 weeks.

Kaytu we adopted at a year and a half old. We cat tested, and she seemed fine with them, so we adopted her. I will never, ever adopt a dog (or cat) that doesn't get along with my existing pets. Not worth the risk and stress. Bobb we fostered last year and he gets along ok with them, he's appropriately snappy when they push into his space but he's not aggressive or mean to them. And they're good cats, I did my best to raise them like dogs so they'd be social and friendly.


----------



## KayaScout

http://www.onegreenplanet.org/news/two-legged-poodle-amaze-bobb-makes-jawdropping-recovery/

This just came up on my Yahoo news feed! You guys and Amaze-Bobb are famous!


----------



## Sibe

KayaScout said:


> http://www.onegreenplanet.org/news/two-legged-poodle-amaze-bobb-makes-jawdropping-recovery/
> 
> This just came up on my Yahoo news feed! You guys and Amaze-Bobb are famous!


 Wow that's awesome! His story is such a bad game of "telephone" now but this one was pretty close as it followed the boredpanda article I wrote. Thank you for pointing it out to me!

And speaking of the little guy, he's started an agility class for his birthday and I'm about to put a couple videos from today in the Agility Classes thread. http://www.dogforums.com/dog-sports-show-forum/93256-new-agility-classes-thread-new-post.html


----------



## Sibe

Snacks for tomorrow at the Rocky Mountain Cluster / Denver Dog Show! It's a massive 5 day event with conformation, obedience, rally, agility, barn hunt, nose work, flyball... I'm going up Friday only with Denali for agility, and Bobb is tagging along.

Bobb snack:
Twistn' Treat with peanut butter, The Honest Kitchen, and dehydrated chicken topper (I think also THK)



























Kongs are stuffed with THK and a bully stick down the middle. Bigger one will be staying home with Kaytu, so my parents can give it to her. I'll also have 2 food dispensers with 1/2 cup of kibble in them so my dad can give her things to do all day. Smaller Kong is for Denali so she has something to do at the agility trial. Also bringing some other chews for her. Single bully stick, a jerky thing, a THK fish chew (Beams), along with her regular treats.

I just realized I have no snacks for me!


----------



## mudypony

Love those snow pictures! Kaytu & Denali both look so happy!

Also, Duke is jealous of those amazing snacks.


----------



## Sibe

mudypony said:


> Love those snow pictures! Kaytu & Denali both look so happy!
> 
> Also, Duke is jealous of those amazing snacks.


 Other than lure coursing, I don't think anything makes them happier than snow. I love watching them run and play in it!

Snacks were a big hit, kept Bobb happy while I was off with Denali (who did really great today too).


----------



## Aussie27

Kaytu and Denali are gorgeous! I hope you, Kaytu and Amaze-Bobb have fun at the event. 

Having just become active on the forum again, I didn't know Amaze-Bobb's story until reading that link. It brought tears to my eyes and I am so glad he made his way to you where he has the type of home that every dog should be fortunate enough to have.


----------



## Sibe

Bobb begging for sushi at the Bold Lead Designs booth. This photo accurately portrays how tiny Bobb is.









The owner took a pic of him with a collar on.


----------



## mudypony

Glad they enjoyed their snacks, and that Denali did well at agility! 

Also, so cool there was a Bold Lead Designs booth! I love their products, probably have 3-4 of their brahma leads now.


----------



## Sibe

I loved their stuff, I'm not familiar with them but my friend told me they're really big in the service dog world. The owner was telling me the little collars are a newer, and they're needing little dogs to model. We'll see if they give us a call.


----------



## mudypony

Sibe said:


> I loved their stuff, I'm not familiar with them but my friend told me they're really big in the service dog world. The owner was telling me the little collars are a newer, and they're needing little dogs to model. We'll see if they give us a call.


That would be so cool if Bobb modeled for them! Everything I've bought from them has been amazing, super high quality. I'm a leather snob but absolutely love their brahma leads because they're super easy to clean & take care of. I think I have 3-4 four foot leashes, a 30ft long line, and a handful of their traffic handles now. Their products are addicting! :redface:


----------



## Sibe

Bobb's birthday was celebrated a month ago on January 20th. My husband and I finished his progress video, showing what he's been through and accomplished this past year. *WARNING* there is *GRAPHIC CONTENT* in the beginning with photos showing the condition he was found in. This includes some blood, his detached back leg, and the bone in his front leg sticking out. If you want to avoid seeing these graphic images, skip to 1:15.

FB link https://www.facebook.com/amazebobb/videos/vb.924990094205737/1038147172890028


----------



## DogtorWho15

I had a lump in my throat watching that :') Thank you so much for sharing his amazing life with us. I am shocked on how much dogs are able to bounce back from something so horrible and still be incredible, affectionate dogs.


----------



## Sibe

DogtorWho15 said:


> I had a lump in my throat watching that :') Thank you so much for sharing his amazing life with us. I am shocked on how much dogs are able to bounce back from something so horrible and still be incredible, affectionate dogs.


 I love sharing his story, because it's not about how much he suffered. It's about how happy he is and how the past, while important, is the past. The best we can do is go forward with enthusiasm and a smile on our faces.

His video is getting pretty dang popular! Brought over 500 new Likes to his page too.


----------



## mudypony

Okay. That video just made me sob uncontrollably.

You've done such a fantastic job with him. Also, he definitely deserves the fame he's getting, such an amazing dog.


----------



## Sibe

Took Kaytu mushing yesterday, while my dad walked the trail. On our way back when we saw dad we stopped, I let Kaytu sniff for a moment. She tossed her head when we started again and after a few more paces it was clear something was wrong. Check her mouth and pulled a long thorn out of her lip. Rest of the run she was fine, all last night she was fine. This morning I let her out of the crate and up on the bed for morning snugs and notice a bunch of tiny shards of dry plant on her upper lip and muzzle. I pulled out about a dozen of these. That's my pinky finger.


----------



## Sibe

It's windy today.


----------



## Prozax

That is so adorable!! Look at those ears go  So fluffy! Sweet sweet Bob, I just want to hug him.


----------



## Sibe

It's a warm winter day. We let the indoor kitties out for supervised exploration. Bobb napped and soaked up the sun. The girls played.


















Roll, roll, roll on ze concrete.


----------



## Sibe




----------



## Sibe

Poodle grooming has been a huge learning curve. Today I cut Bobb's poodle poof (aka top knot) down. I like the look better, and it means less brushing and combing. Bobb was happy, I've gained a lot of confidence with the scissors, and it's a pretty decent cut. Last time I tried, I ended up shaving his head down because I was messing up so much. I've watched a few videos, seen his done in person by our awesome groomer, but nothing will make me better except practice. I'm really proud of myself and Bobb!


----------



## Sibe

Garden of the Gods with Denali and my nephew. He's 5 almost 6.


















BIRD









Look at that beefy leg. Or maybe it's just fluffy 









Nali and I went up after he did









BIRD









All smiles


----------



## PollyLengi

I would be taking them if I had a camera like that! Very nice!!


----------



## Sandakat

Great pictures as always.


----------



## Sibe

Went to the dog park today with my best friend and her village dog from Malawi, Africa, brought back after Peace Corps. Dora survived distemper and has some mild neurological side effects like poor coordination and delayed reaction time. She's quirky and I love her.

Dora greeting a 9 yr old mutt. 12 yr old toothless iggy in background.









Seriously the cutest.









Down there is a Saint Bernard with its family of 3 kids. All were pleasantly well behaved.









Dora









Denali digging. Kaytu chasing by invitation. Happy dogs doing what they love.









It was perfect until Denali started to get off.









Kaytu stayed.









Dora


----------



## griffinflames

Lovely set of pics! Seems like everybody really had fun out there! Oh Iggy. 

Just curious, as I've never met a dog that had survived distemper--you mentioned Dora has a bit of coordination loss, how is she with learning and following commands?


Sent from mobile device using Tapatalk


----------



## Sibe

She knows sit and that's about it but honestly not a lot of effort has been put into formally training her. That's not a judgement of my friend at all, it's because Dora is that type of dog who sticks close, isn't pushy or barky or restless or jumpy, no bad habits to speak of other than her occasional jailbreaks out of the yard. She hasn't really had the _need_ to learn a lot of common cues and behaviors. She does come when my friend calls her name, and is quite responsive. Doesn't listen to me at all, or anyone else other than friend's family that she's been around. She grew up off leash in a village. She pays attention to things. She's a mellow dog. She liked to chase monkeys. I think she could learn more cues fairly well and I think it'd be really fun and beneficial to do body awareness stuff with her but she's just not the type of dog that really needs the formal training. (And me saying this, as a professional trainer).

Hold a ball, she sees it, you throw a ball past her and it goes by her, she keeps looking at you for a moment, then she goes "oh!" and will then turn and chase. It takes her more time to process things. My friend does biology field work so often leaves Dora at her parents' house. When friend comes back for visits, it takes Dora a few minutes to recognize her. Things just come more slowly for her. A little delay before the light flickers on, but it does come on


----------



## griffinflames

Thanks for the description! Dora sounds like such a sweet dog. I'm so glad that your friend gave her a new life here.  Awesome crew.


----------



## Sibe

Bobb in agility class today (his classmates know they're in videos  )


----------



## Why We Wag

Such a wonderful photos. Your pups are beautiful.


----------



## Sibe

Got my lure coursing collar today from Sexy Beast. I love it! Just in time too, Denali has a CAT this Saturday.

P.S. Did you know that Siberian Huskies have necks under their outrageous amounts of floof? I swear this isn't even snug on her, she just that poofy.


















Kaytu has been blowing coat hard for a few weeks so it doesn't look so drastic. Collar is so pretty on them both!



























These pics are off my Canon G15, husband has the good camera on a business trip. It's also sunset right now so the light isn't the best.


----------



## Sandakat

That is a gorgeous collar. It does look tight on Denali. I'm glad you clarified about her poofiness!


----------



## Sibe

CA title for Denali, woohoooo!!!! Here's the video!
https://www.facebook.com/april.fingerlos/videos/vb.100000355538156/1116346551720519/?type=2&theater


----------



## Sibe

Rest of the photos are up, full album including amazing dalmatians and corsos at https://www.flickr.com/photos/djandkat/albums/72157667508081745/page1
Photos by Kat Huck

HER FACE THOUGH. Also my weird looking half-white half-red hand from holding the leash so tight.









Always running with her mouth open, so ready to catch the "rabbit."









And vocalizing at the "rabbit" too.









Froth









Always has to grab every bag at the end.









Not a bad view from the field. That is Pike's Peak. The field we were at today is about 6,600 ft above sea level.


----------



## Sibe

Zebulon met more Silkens today! This breeder also has two litters currently due to the way things worked out with heat cycles and such, so Zeb met the older 4 1/2 week old litter. Then I got to see the babies! Week and a half old, ears and eyes will be opening any day.



















While rubbing his face on the play kitchen, this puppy nommed his leg. Made for a great expression.









Being a jungle gym









Sharp wittle teefies, the teeth are pretty new so they're all starting to learn bite inhibition.









Breeder with a few in her lap









Two in my lap









Babies next post!


----------



## Sibe

The babies! Both her litters have 6 puppies. These are currently a week and a half old.


















Cricket is super sweet and fun, a great personality and a great momma. This is her second litter, she's 4 years old.




































Nursing


----------



## griffinflames

Those puppies are just ... eeep ... *melts* Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Sibe

His named got morphed, but this is pretty sweet. I contacted the company to give a review of the harness I got for Bobb to do agility as I really like it, and of course included a few pics. Then they posted my review, and told the harness designers about it, and the designers wanted a pic of him in class (florescent lighting indoors, and husband has the good camera overseas right now) and now Bobb is basically a model  I really do like the harness. Step in so it doesn't have to be crammed over his giant ears, step in so no buckles on the neck or sides, and mesh underneath part is really supportive.









I got it on Baxter Boo, http://www.baxterboo.com/p.cfm/wrap-snap-choke-free-dog-harness-flame-red


----------



## Sibe

The best snuggle cat. Zebulon woke me up by crawling in my face space and purring.


----------



## Sibe

Bobb got a bath today.









I betrayed his tiny trust.









But then the hair dryer made it all better.


----------



## Sibe

People on his page are extremely concerned about Bobb getting the food he wants. You'd think it was animal abuse to take a picture of him watching food being grilled.


----------



## Sibe

Also I managed to grab a photo of him standing, which shows his poofy poodle poms!









They'll probably be shaved next month when he gets his summer mohawk.


----------



## TSTrainer

Bobb is the CUTEST!!


----------



## Sibe

TSTrainer said:


> Bobb is the CUTEST!!


 The two poms crack me up all the time. It's ridiculous and adorable. It's as funny and cute as I hoped it would be. I'm not sure why exactly it amuses me so much, but it makes me smile and doesn't hurt anything so POM POM.


----------



## Sibe

Bobb is doing better but his front nub is still tender. Short version of the story is that we came home, 3 dog and 2 cat stampede, Bobb in the middle, Bobb screaming in pain with every breath as he rolled onto his back, _minutes_ of holding his nub out to the side and screaming while I cried and tried to figure out exactly where it hurt and if we needed e-vet, shoulder and elbow are fine and it seems the tip of his nub got whacked or stomped on or something, he got tramadol, we went to bed and he yelped and whined every time it touched anything, now 24 hours later he's fine but for touching the very end of his nub. The end of the bone is very sharp under the skin. If it's still this sensitive with no improvement by morning after next we'll go get xrays. It's good enough and he's relaxed and normal that I don't believe it's broken or anything serious. No swelling, just sensitive on the very end.









Had an afternoon with husband, my parents, and my nephews and their mom (my brother is deployed) for Mother's Day at the playground.

Ghost Penny



























Trying to fly the TIE Fighter RC glider but it was too windy.


----------



## Sibe

Took Kaytu to the park today.

Happy girl









"Kaytu!... Come!"









On the stumps


----------



## Sibe

Zoomies in the creek









Had been playing with this wonderful 5 month old pup, chasing, then the zoomies got out of control and she was running in circles and snapping. Too aroused to I interrupted, then they were buddies again.









Seriously wonderful girl, and wonderful involved owner.









Recall again









Other tree stump


----------



## Sibe

Mushrooms. Bobb for scale.


----------



## Sibe

Lure coursing photo dump! It was a fun run, so Kaytu got to play too. (I'm really, really loving my coursing collar from Sexy Beast, btw. It's really strong, well made, and PRETTY).

Denali's first run


----------



## Sibe

Kaytu's first run (3rd time ever coursing)



















Why I call her "Kay tu roo!"


















I had treats and called her as soon as the lure stopped.


----------



## Sibe

Denali run #2






















































Favorite. She popped it off the pulley (red thing, bottom right).


----------



## Sibe

Kaytu, run #2

My husband stood behind us and I love these shots.



























I have no idea.


----------



## Sandakat

Your dogs are just gorgeous. It looks like all of you had such fun.


----------



## Sibe

Photo dump later, but this for now. One of my best friends is moving across the country so we took her, her husband, and two of their dogs to the big awesome dog park. Bear (copper) is a husky, Nova (black) is mixed with something, we suspect Aussie or maybe BC. Something herdy.


----------



## Sibe

Been so incredibly busy. Big news yesterday though about Bobb! Amaze-Bobb went to the vet yesterday so we could investigate why his front right nub has been hurting him so much. It's only the very end of it that hurts so I was concerned the sharp bone may be hurting him. The vet took an xray and then showed me how the two bones in his lower leg, the radius and ulna, and regrowing. We knew this was a possibility as his amputation wasn't surgical and was caused by his fur cutting through his leg. I asked if this was a bad thing where he would need surgery and a proper amputation, or a good thing. The vet grinned and said it's a *great* thing. He showed me the new bone growth and how bone marrow is starting to extend further down. He told me that the sharper bone is being somewhat protected by the other bone. He showed me how the two bones are coming together and will likely merge, and may even form a ball at the end.

Bobb is hurting because he is healing.

He will have periods where he is fine and periods where he will be more sensitive and sore during this long process. I will be discussing medications with his rehab team to give him on sore days, as well as discussing what this means in terms of his day to day activity and his future in agility.

Good boy, Bobb!

We'll also be looking into more sort of padding for his nub, but it can't be very bulky.









Denali had an agility trial last weekend.




































TUNNEL WOOO!!!!!









Kaytu is being her adorable self.

















I've been watching my nephews for the past week+ just because, to give their mom a break as my brother is deployed. I've been teaching them all about life with dogs.









And they've been teaching me all about being a mom. I've been woken up at 6:30-7am every morning (ok today was actually 8!). I've been peed on. I've been hit. I've been terrified (little one unlocked and opened the front door as I was changing bed sheets and when I came downstairs he was outside, Denali was outside, cats were at the door, and Kaytu nowhere to be seen- fortunately she'd been upstairs). In less than a week I had exhausted mom face. I'm pissy and cranky. The older one is awesome, but the younger is just like my brother... very sweet but very difficult. No remorse, very egocentric and impulsive. And oh lord the mess and noise. I want my tubes tied. They are pretty fun though.


----------



## Sibe

Past few weeks..
Went on a walk with the local pit bull advocacy group and it was great, had about 30 pit type dogs and a few supportive non-pits.









Kaytu has been plotting every day about how to get the bunnies.









We dogsat for a friend, very sweet senior lab. This pic has 4 dogs and 2 cats.









The fence finally was finished!









Denali found her new digging box









I saw on a local pets group on FB about this puppy that was super sick and it was this lady's first foster dog and the rescue wasn't getting the puppy to the vet. Lady has no transport so at 10:30pm I went over and took the puppy to the emergency vet. Bloody liquid diarrhea, bloody vomit, green eye goo and hacking and coughing. I contacted the rescue director via FB messaging and she was supposed to show up so I left the vet at about 1:30am. 9am comes and I get a call from the vet that she never showed. Her phone goes straight to voicemail, not responding to FB messages. Sorry but I can't keep paying to keep this puppy there. I paid a $375 bill and took the puppy to the Humane Society. Puppy got two parvo tests and both were negative but we still think parvo. I gave a report to the Humane Society (which is also animal control here). Almost a week later, the rescue got the puppy back. Rumor has it that PACFA (regulated by the Dept. of Agriculture) has issued the rescue a cease and desist. They apparently aren't even a 501c3.

Weighed 9 lbs. Extremely lethargic. Not eating or drinking.









Suspect she's a belgian terv?









She was in a crate in my car, I bleached my shoes at the vet's, when I got home I stripped in the garage and put everything in the laundry, her crate ended up being thrown away at Humane.


----------



## Sibe

Kaytu loves head scratches









When my best friend (in back, with her village dog and my dad) visited we went to the park. This was about 10 minutes before Bobb found chocolate birthday cake smeared all over the ground.









NO RAGRETS. Because he is so tiny (4.5 lbs) we took him to the e-vet and made him give the cake back.









Denali's tiny dark wart on her head turned big, puffy and pink Saturday night. We saw the vet Tuesday morning to schedule removal for today (Thursday) morning.









We've been practicing proactive muzzle training, which we used at the vet.


















She of course scratched it last night, the night before her surgery. After this pic I shaved it and cleaned it. It was pretty bloody.









Post-op today. Her teeth also got a cleaning, they were in good shape but starting to get buildup at the base of her canines and on her back molars. Vets couldn't believe her teeth looked so good. They never asked, so I never told that they're [mainly] raw fed.


----------



## Sibe

Well I had a bunch written up the my browser crashed so let me do this the fast way.
-Super sick puppy I took to vet didn't make it, but rescue was shut down (by PACFA, rumor has it, which is part of our Colorado Dept of Agriculture)
-Bobb is loving agility class. Can't compete anywhere but DOCNA but that's fine, we'll do classes and fun runs, and FEO when we can

Fun run, that Denali missed due to her wart removal causing her eye to swell a bit.


















His weaves are really coming along! We only have 6 at home so 12 confused him.









My little nugget after his first run









Second run! He very rarely will hop a single panel, or the tire at ground level. He clears them no problem but he's only pushing off one leg and landing on one leg.









Speedy!









Girls have been loving the sand box in the yard.









My beauties <3


----------



## Sibe

Been working a lot on boundary training at the new house with Kaytu. Good girl!









This yard is so awesome!!!!! Also been working a lot on recall. The yard is full of smells... and Kaytu killed a rabbit her first time out once the fence was finished.









We have this guy who hangs around, I've seen him twice now. He's huge.









Took Bobb on a Jeep trip









We got a Jeep!


----------



## PatriciafromCO

so sad for the rescue pup.... geesh.... always love your pictures.. awesome awesome for everyone !!!!!!!


----------



## Sandakat

Great pics of your crew as always. Love Bobb and his agility runs.


----------



## Sibe

Got a fat bike recently. It's amaaaaaaazing. I love it. Her name is Magrathea (Thea). 









Took Bobb to Dachtoberfest. He got 3rd place in the special needs race!









Took the dogs up in the mountains because it's gorgeous up there right now.



























Including Colin! We're babysitting a Silken, the breeder hadn't made him available to adopt because he tends to shut down when stressed, so we've been building confidence. He's lovely, so sweet, and we adore him (but no, he isn't staying! We're planning to keep him at least a couple months).









He cleans up nice and is a complete master of the puppy dog face.


----------



## Sibe

Took the bigger 3 to a brewery. Drink beer, which benefits rescue? Count me in.









Colin at adolescent play group, at the dog training facility where I work









Side by side training, practicing impulse control and patience


----------



## Sibe

The girls turned 7 today! I had to work all day but we'll be celebrating tomorrow.









Kaytu









Denali









Oh and we got a foster dog a few days ago! Zoey


----------



## Sibe

We've had Zoey almost 7 weeks now. I knew separation anxiety was an issue which is why her previous foster had to let her go to me. We were doing ok for a few weeks then I left town for a weekend and wrecked her world. When I returned she had rubbed her face raw and her teeth were stained from biting the crate bars- she must be crated when alone as she's known to chew electrical cords.









I recorded her the next time and in under 3 minutes she was shaking and panting, and under 10 minutes trying to rip the crate door off. I knew we needed meds so I made a vet appointment for her and she was put on fluoxetine as a longterm drug, and xanax in the mean time until the fluoxetine kicked in.









She's been on the meds for almost 3 weeks now. What. A. Difference! I have done my very best to not leave her as the meds kick in as each departure causes a panic attack and raises cortisol again and sets us back. She is so much happier and less stressed now. I have left her for up to 30 minutes (in a different room where she can't see me) without her making a peep. She's not sedated, she's not just knocked out and drugged, she's exactly herself with less stress. She is playing with me, with toys, the flirt pole, and playing with other dogs! She's enjoying training too.









Small letters to be assembled more quickly as we're still working on the impulse control.


















Took a 4 mile hike yesterday in the cold mist. She liked it a lot, just not having to stop and pose for a picture.









She's still not eating great. Usually no breakfast, and I'm lucky to get half her dinner in her before bed. She likes to eat in her crate about half an hour after we go to sleep. Crunch crunch crunch. Yesterday because of the hike and still not wanting her dinner I offered her a drumstick. She loved it.


----------



## Sibe

Zoey went back to live with the rescue director a couple weeks ago. Her SA has improved drastically! From panicking in under a few minutes, to going at least 30 minutes without a sign of worry and up to a few hours without any noticeable signs she was panicking. She went back to the rescue director so she can get more exposure. I only go to 1-2 events a month, and now she is going to all 6. I swapped her for a little chihuahua girl named Puddin.

Puddin is scared of people. When she was first brought into the rescue she was absolutely terrified, stressed, and overwhelmed. When they went to pick her up, she bit so hard the lady needed stitches. That was the *only* time she bit and though the lack of bite inhibition is concerning she was petrified. We don't have any history on her but we suspect she was from a hoarder house or a mill as she is great with other dogs but has no idea what to make of people. She very much comes across as a dog who was never around people, and not as a dog who was abused.

Meet Puddin! (And yeah I do reference Supernatural when Dean drops his pants. PUDDEENGH!! https://media.giphy.com/media/neMHW0fUEsXfi/200.gif )









I don't have many pics of her yet as the last week and a half I was doing a board & train for a 9 week old puppy so he was taking all my time. His owners had him for a week then had a vacation (they were supposed to do vacation then get puppy, but momma dog went into heat -> had puppies earlier than expected and the vacation was already planned and paid for). Meet Kodi! We had loads of fun. I had him from the end of June, 10 days total. He's a "multigenerational Australian labradoodle".. whose mom was bred at like a year old... yeah. But even being from a sub-par BYB he's a pretty nice puppy.









Meeting my 7 yr old nephew









"Happy visit" to a vet, just getting treats hanging out with no pokes or prods or thermometers.









Learned about sprinklers









Went to Puppy Play session at my work









Worked on a Kong during a thunderstorm


----------



## Sibe

Used a snuffle mat a few times









Husband training Kodi









About to learn a lesson









Played inside a fire station









Walked through puddle









Met people and kids


----------



## Sibe

Practiced leash walking skills a lot









"Happy visit" to a groomer, getting treats up on a table, with no dryers/clippers. Did some basic handling and holding.









Learned about electric fur trimmers









Met adult dogs and learned about beer pong on the 4th


















4th of July









Every night before the 4th there were fireworks so we would play and get high value treats outside every night. On the night of there were a lot of neighbors setting off huge fireworks so we went through 2 hotdogs then went inside for a Kong.


----------



## Sibe

Kiddie pool at my work









Playing with other puppies, shiba inu and dachshund









Flirt pole during another thunderstorm









Followed by bath! Lots of play and fun in the tub but would like to get out now please









Where is Kodi?! Playing games to dry off as well









Took 10 minutes of play + dryer to be totally fine with it (video montage https://www.facebook.com/mannerlymutt/videos/1392982197444083/ )









Best husband ever









Puppy Play at work again (play, handling, lots of Settle practice)









So yeah I had five dogs for a bit. Definitely more dogs than I like to have, but our household is stable enough that it was fine for the 10 days we had Kodi. Now our focus will shift to Puddin who is just now asking to be petted (has happened once) and just now able to take treats from my hand (a few times).


----------



## Sibe

Today we said our goodbyes to Bobb.
http://www.dogforums.com/pet-memorial-forum/497785-amaze-bobb-most-perfect.html#post5247761


----------



## DaySleepers

I'm so sorry. I've followed Bobb's story since you first posted about him, even though I was mostly a lurker then myself. He was accurately named, because he was an amazing little guy, and got the loving, caring home he deserved during his last years with you and your crew.


----------

